# HR20: 0x120 - Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please report any "new" issues, here in this thread.
Please take a moment to look to see if your issues has already been report.

*NOTE*: All issues report are logged and tracked by DirecTV


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Place Holder


----------



## emerson42 (Sep 26, 2006)

The main issue I've noticed was a delay on playback yesterday with Dirty Jobs. I hit play and it froze up the whole system for about 30 seconds. It did start playing and responding to buttons at that point. Much better than requiring a RBR though.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

emerson42 said:


> The main issue I've noticed was a delay on playback yesterday with Dirty Jobs. I hit play and it froze up the whole system for about 30 seconds. It did start playing and responding to buttons at that point. Much better than requiring a RBR though.


And you where on 0x120 yesterday?


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

I know lots of other people are having this issue, but I just wanted to add my experience to the record.

Took the HR20 out of standby yesterday evening and couldn't tune any channels. SD, HD, or OTA HD. Just a black screen with the standard title bar. I don't have any MPEG4 channels so I couldn't test those. Playing recorded programs also resulted in a black screen. RBR solved the problem.

This is 0x120 connected to my TV via component cables. (I was using HDMI a couple of weeks ago but switched to component to see if that would help with reliability)


----------



## emerson42 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes. I did the early upgrade on the night it was out for download. I'm using HDMI as well.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Caller ID stopped working - not sure if it is a new issue or not. It had been working. I cleared my messages but no avail


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Reggie3, Caller ID stops working for me after every upgrade, but a quick RBR seems to activate it again. Give it a try.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jgrade said:


> Reggie3, Caller ID stops working for me after every upgrade, but a quick RBR seems to activate it again. Give it a try.


Instead of just a reboot, I recommend you pulling the power... letting it sit for about 5 minutes... then starting up... just to make sure all the modem hardware inside can discharge and reset.


----------



## Galactus (Jan 13, 2007)

First BSOD with 120 last night. I was watching mpeg4 local HD NBC station. Rewinded the box back 45 minutes to watch the news that was recording to the buffer. Midway through I pulled up my list of shows and selected Caddyshack which was recording at the time on HDN I believe. Black Screen. Going back to channel 4 everything was fine. Selected any other channels I got a black screen. RBR fixed the problem... waited till after the show stopped recording. The show I was recording shows perfectly from my recorded show list.

Setup: 
HDMI to Panasonic Plasma
around 90% signal strength in the great state of NJ


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Picture in trick play at 1X (mainly REW) freezes for 4-5 seconds (used watch to time it) before resuming. Still getting periodic sound/video dropouts on MPEG2 and MPEG4 HD channels.


----------



## billyhol (Dec 15, 2006)

downloaded the new software... now my receiver does not light up in front - power light or others... it is stuck on the channel it was on with no ability to change...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

billyhol said:


> downloaded the new software... now my receiver does not light up in front - power light or others... it is stuck on the channel it was on with no ability to change...


What happens if you reboot the system, either with the red button,or the power connection.


----------



## billyhol (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What happens if you reboot the system, either with the red button,or the power connection.


same thing... I have just pulled the plug and I am going to wait the five minutes and plug back in...


----------



## billyhol (Dec 15, 2006)

billyhol said:


> same thing... I have just pulled the plug and I am going to wait the five minutes and plug back in...


nothing... this box has never done this... the box in the other room works just fine...


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

It's usually 50/50, on a good day, that my HR20 recordings will work properly. With the Raven I was having every issue imaginable (spontaneous reboots, no trick plays, playback freezing, IKD, BSOD, yadda, yadda...). I finally watched Return of the King, which is one of the main reasons that I had not "reset everything" and reformatted. Granted, I had done this before Christmas and it made my HR20 worse (maybe a 1% success rate).

Okay, to the point… Monday evening I “reset everything” and then reformatted (rbr + record/down). Suddenly, trick plays work with live TV (unusual for me). I recorded a program or two Monday and they worked great.

Later Monday night I downloaded Benz. Almost everything has worked perfectly since the reformat. I'm amazed. I have recorded and watched a bunch of stuff. I did have had 1 pre Benz program show IKD, but everything else has played pretty much without incident, which is odd because in the past anytime I had an IKD, all recordings would then show IKD and a restart was required.

Alright, details of my very minor issues:

I did notice that Caller ID worked twice while watch live TV (I think) and did not display once during a playback, though the call was logged in the message list.

My receiver was “dead” (dark & unresponsive) when I tried to turn it on last night around 6:20pm (had left it in standby). RBR and all was fine – it did not seem like it went through a complete restart – nothing displayed on the TV and after 5/10 minutes, I hit power on and the picture showed.

I had about two minutes of a/v dropouts at the start of last night’s American Idol playback (WRAZDT (MPEG2), 50-1, 9:01pm).

I had one program (Heroes WNCN 17 (MPEG4) 9pm) that was recorded with Raven have the IKD bug while trying to play this AM (Benz loaded).

I am using component connections. Some programs were recorded with native and DD off, others with native and DD on.

Yea.

Sully


----------



## billyhol (Dec 15, 2006)

billyhol said:


> nothing... this box has never done this... the box in the other room works just fine...


I can watch the classic movie channel (i do not know why it is on that channel)... I have been reduced to one channel and nothing else works... the remote etc.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

billyhol said:


> I can watch the classic movie channel (i do not know why it is on that channel)... I have been reduced to one channel and nothing else works... the remote etc.


Reboot again, and force a software download.


----------



## HLSteves (Jan 18, 2007)

I was happy to see the song data displayed when watching XM radio but just when I was getting into listening/watching Willie's Place, here comes the screen saver. Is there any way to make that not happen? BTW, I really appreciate this forum, Earl and the collective minds of several hundred geeks are so much more productive than talking to D* and I continue to be impressed with the intelligence.


----------



## billyhol (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Reboot again, and force a software download.


I am doing so now... I never thought that I would miss those beautiful blue lights...


----------



## billyhol (Dec 15, 2006)

billyhol said:


> I am doing so now... I never thought that I would miss those beautiful blue lights...


nothing working... anything else I can try?


----------



## mike2725 (Jan 5, 2007)

Did the 1-29 forced download. I have had nothing but problems since. 1) Black screen out of stand-by mode. 2) drop-out on audio (whtr-hd channel 13-indianapolis). 3) when changing from one channel to another the info screen would flip back and forth a few times before finally tuning in new channel. 4) noticed that non-hd channels video was not smooth. Looked almost like every other frame was missing. (reminded of moving with a strobe light on when I was a kid.) Everything was real time, but slow motion like. Did several RBR and none helped so I reverted back to prior update and all problems disappeared. I did not have any of these problems prior to forcing the 1-29 update. I have not been home today to check since this last national update.


hr20 to lg lcd through hdmi to dvi


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

billyhol said:


> nothing working... anything else I can try?


I don't think so... It sounds like a hardware failure... the front control board is not talking back to the main board. I would go ahead and give DirecTV a call to get a replacement out there.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mike2725 said:


> Did the 1-29 forced download. I have had nothing but problems since. 1) Black screen out of stand-by mode. 2) drop-out on audio (whtr-hd channel 13-indianapolis). 3) when changing from one channel to another the info screen would flip back and forth a few times before finally tuning in new channel. 4) noticed that non-hd channels video was not smooth. Looked almost like every other frame was missing. (reminded of moving with a strobe light on when I was a kid.) Everything was real time, but slow motion like. Did several RBR and none helped so I reverted back to prior update and all problems disappeared. I did not have any of these problems prior to forcing the 1-29 update. I have not been home today to check since this last national update.
> 
> hr20 to lg lcd through hdmi to dvi


For the future record, to anyone... if you do participate in the CE versions... *PLEASE* report your issues there, as soon as you are having them.

And to Mike:
:welcome_s


----------



## billyhol (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think so... It sounds like a hardware failure... the front control board is not talking back to the main board. I would go ahead and give DirecTV a call to get a replacement out there.


what is the A-list number?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

billyhol said:


> what is the A-list number?


Just call the main number, it will detect if you are an A-List person. (but it really doesn't mean anything).


----------



## FKandt (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been quiet on 120 with no major issues -- until this morning (another of those suspicious incidents that don't happen initially but crop up later - as in memory leak or corruption?). I downloaded 120 in the initial special release. This is about the third release for me in which all is OK for a few days and then it starts to deteriorate.

Went to bed last night with HR20 on standby and on the local ABC HD network feed. I do this because I can turn it on in the morning and have a buffer to skip through the morning news on GMA on that channel.

Turned the system on this morning, looked OK, GMA playing. Hit rewind and pic froze but time ticker was going backwards as it should. When it got a ways back (pic still frozen), I hit play. Pic came back on but major pic tearing. I fast forwarded a few times, hitting play occasionally until I got to a spot where pic was OK, but no sound. Another skip ahead and sound was back. I watched for a few minutes, then hit fast forward to go through a commercial. Picture and audio did not respond - just kept playing on. But no remote commands would execute. I tried all trick play, guide, menu, channel change, etc.

RBR and now OK - Frank


----------



## jostanton (Nov 15, 2006)

Still no 3-1 Frequency 2 KVBC-DT Las Vegas. Zip 89107. Getting 771 seaching for signal. I'm switching to Dish as this is getting old. I have been promised new receivers twice from DTV, and have been waiting a month. They are losing a top rated customer.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jostanton said:


> Still no 3-1 Frequency 2 KVBC-DT Las Vegas. Zip 89107. Getting 771 seaching for signal. I'm switching to Dish as this is getting old. I have been promised new receivers twice from DTV, and have been waiting a month. They are losing a top rated customer.


1) If you have been reading the forum... you will know that a new receiver won't fix the issue you are having with that OTA channel

2) DirecTV is aware of the issue... however it is just going to take time.

According to the chart: http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/html/DIRECTV_lil_list.html

That station is available via MPEG-4 (and the 5 LNB)....


----------



## FKandt (Oct 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please take a moment to look to see if your issues has already been report.


Earl - You advise looking to see if issue has been previously reported. Are you saying that if it has, we should not also report? If so, isn't there some value in seeing the frequency of various problems to lend weight and help prioritize corrective action?

- Frank


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

FKandt said:


> Earl - You advise looking to see if issue has been previously reported. Are you saying that if it has, we should not also report? If so, isn't there some value in seeing the frequency of various problems to lend weight and help prioritize corrective action?
> 
> - Frank


I understand that point, and in general I do agree.
But once we get to 10/15 posts on the same issue......

And in all honestly... 1 post on an issues, is good enough as DirecTV does take note of everyone posted.

I just don't want it to get the point where this thread hits 20 pages (thus 450 posts), and there really only be "10" issues, just 45 different people reporting it.....


----------



## UncD2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very bad experience with 0x120 (it downloaded overnight at 3:33 AM). Turned unit on around 8 AM and was greeted by "searching for sat. signal". Hitting menu, nothing showing except signal strength. Checking, I found zero signal from 101, but 110 and 119 were fine. Every XP on 103 showed N/A, and 99 would not display at all. Tried RBR with no improvement. Moving one of the cables to another receiver verified that there was no 101 signal. Attached 2 cables from old 3LNB dish to the HR20, and it worked fine. At this point it looked like I had a bad 101 LNB on the AT-9.

As a doublecheck, I pulled the plug on the HR20 for a few minutes, and while it had no power I reconnected the cables from the AT-9. When powered back up, it rebooted and everything was fine, including normal signals from 101. 

This was all very distressing and took well over an hour to restore operation. Anyone else have a similar experience with the 0 x 120 download?


----------



## Blaaamo (Nov 14, 2006)

Still having the random screen saver problem (can't remember the right acronym).


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I understand that point, and in general I do agree.
> But once we get to 10/15 posts on the same issue......
> 
> And in all honestly... 1 post on an issues, is good enough as DirecTV does take note of everyone posted.
> ...


Another way to go, and I'm not necessarily endorsing it would be to have more threads representing the bugs. e.g. BSB, IKD. The downside would be having members realize what bug they were hit with, and post accordingly. The upside would be better organization, categorization, and documentation for tracking/analysis.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mikeny said:


> Another way to go, and I'm not necessarily endorsing it would be to have more threads representing the bugs. e.g. BSB, IKD. The downside would be having members realize what bug they were hit with, and post accordingly. The upside would be better organization, categorization, and documentation for tracking/analysis.


I agree... and I have been looking for something to do that with.


----------



## texan99 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have had my HR20 for 3 weeks with no problems.

Last Sunday night did HD recording of ABC shows and Monday
recorded 24 on Fox.
When I go to play these shows only a black screen with header comes up.
I can fast forward and reverse still only a black screen.
Direct TV had no solutions.
Any one else having these problems?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

texan99 said:


> I have had my HR20 for 3 weeks with no problems.
> 
> Last Sunday night did HD recording of ABC shows and Moday
> recorded 24 on Fox.
> ...


Did you reboot the system?
What does the progress bar look like, when you are trying to play them back?
What happens if you use the 30s SLIP button, instead of FF?

And did you try all this after the 0x120 came down last night?


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I agree... and I have been looking for something to do that with.


It was called a scribe by the Romans. A well-cared-for slave.


----------



## jostanton (Nov 15, 2006)

Earl, I'm well aware that a receiver replacement won't fix the problem. I'm just stating what d* tells me. It's very frustrating. And the Mpeg 4 version of my local NBC, sucks. It is extremely HD lite, and looks like your watching film. And I can't get the sub-channels.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Just checked and I see that 120 was downloaded 4:30 this morning. Haven't had any issues with this receiver anyway (it's a refurbished replacement for my defective HR20. It's been perfect for the few days I've had it) so I hope it stays that way. One thing I did notice is that the internal temperature is lower. It is now at 115F. It was always in the low 120's on this receiver and my prior HR20. Don't know if it has anything to do with the download and if you would even call it an issue since lower temperature = better. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## texan99 (Feb 1, 2007)

I did reboot the system.
Progress bar does not move unless FF or reversed.
Have not tried it since download last night.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

texan99 said:


> I did reboot the system.
> Progress bar does not move unless FF or reversed.
> Have not tried it since download last night.


Do try the 30s SLIP, before giving up on the recordings.


----------



## legacydoor (Dec 13, 2006)

Not sure if this is happened to anyone else or not. *Because I had terrible audio dropouts and pixelitation break up while recordding A.I. on Tuesday night*, I had my wife force 011b back onto one of my receiver Wed. Mid day. When I got home I checked and it was 11b but I still had tearing in the guide and Myplaylist. Worse than I had after I downloaded 120. Now I see 120 went National so I see if it downloaded again last night but did anyone happen to see this. I thought the tearing didn't really start unitl 11f?

How about dropouts and picture breakup?

Have a good day!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Tearing was part of 0x11b


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I agree... and I have been looking for something to do that with.


if you went this route - maybe you could have one volunteer to moderate each 'bug' thread. use a poll to report the number of people who have received the bug. Limit the thread to reports, and maintain a single bug discussion thread...


----------



## rrwantr (Jul 7, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I agree... and I have been looking for something to do that with.


How about a poll with the unique errors reported in the thread that can be updated with new ones. The first post of the poll thread could have the "definitions" of the errors in the poll. Obviously it would take some work by someone to keep the poll options updated.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions... 
We will come up with something... hopefully this won't be an "issue" by the time we figure out a good solution.

So 
:backtotop


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

That was something I reported in the second to last last RC as well. This is not new to 120.



emerson42 said:


> The main issue I've noticed was a delay on playback yesterday with Dirty Jobs. I hit play and it froze up the whole system for about 30 seconds. It did start playing and responding to buttons at that point. Much better than requiring a RBR though.


----------



## Grampa George (Nov 9, 2006)

Had 11b, missed Benz, and forced 0x120. Have seen steady improvement in CC, but there still exists the "Wraparound" problem. This is like using a word processor and setting the page width too narrow. You will get a line feed when you don't want it.
This is happening to CC. Also it's omitting sections of dialogue. Overall the 0x120 seems to be the most stabile yet. Keep at it, "D".


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

This issue is new to me: Just got HDMI and I see (hear?) the sound drop outs people are talking about. Different channels (OTA, HD via D*, SD via D*) and what's interesting to me is that you CAN roll back and have it happen again at the same place/time. 

My system was connected via componant and normal audio (red/white) and I never had the problem. 

See why I need to rely on captions?


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

texan99 said:


> I have had my HR20 for 3 weeks with no problems.
> 
> Last Sunday night did HD recording of ABC shows and Monday
> recorded 24 on Fox.
> ...





Earl Bonovich said:


> Did you reboot the system?
> What does the progress bar look like, when you are trying to play them back?
> What happens if you use the 30s SLIP button, instead of FF?
> 
> And did you try all this after the 0x120 came down last night?


I think I can elaborate on this issue...
This happened to me under x11b, but also appears to be happening in x11f/x120.

LIST>PLAY HD-program OTA, recording still in progress. 
Black screen when attempt to play. Transport controls respond on screen, but continued black screen and ticker/time does not move.

Other tuner: buffering SD local over satellite for *90 minutes +*

What may be new information:
Since this program was still in progress, I exited and changed the channel to the live feed of this program. Program appeared to be playing fine, but no response to any transport control (rew, ff, jumpback, pause). Multiple channel changes away from, and back to the "live" recording channel yeilded no change in behavior (I did this to cycle thru different format 480i, 720p, etc...). I let program complete recording, and attempted to play again from list, still black screen with "responsive" but non-functional transport controls. Trick play on "live" TV returned to normal once recording ended.

What's not clear to me in reading the x11f/x120 issues threads is if this issue has happened on programming recorded under x120 when played back under x120.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I experienced my first BSOD with 0x120 this morning. When I turned the box on, the resolution LEDs were all blank. A RBR fixed it. I had a previous black screen problem but it was only on MPEG2 channels (MPEG4 channels worked and all menus were visible, I guess this is BSB) but this time all was black.

I notice that Caller-ID sometimes works, sometimes it doesn't.

I didn't have any such issues with the earlier RC or EC versions, but didn't really exercise them all that much.


----------



## Lord Tater (Jan 5, 2007)

I am currently running 0x120, and on a pretty consistant basis I get the 3 -5 second audio drop on WGN during Scrubs (10:30pm & 11:00pm shows). Usually happens twice once about the 10 min mark, the other about the 20 min mark. Always happens during the show.

Been happening for several versions.


----------



## CJ Martin (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello, new HR20 user here (installed this past Tuesday).

No issues since install - recorded and watched several shows without problem. Checked today and saw that 120 had downloaded this morning. Went to watch a recorded show (Rome HD) and the machine locked up hard when play was selected. Waited a couple of minutes just to be sure but it was a hard lock. Pulled power, waited and restarted unit. Everything came up ok and I was able to watch my recording with no further problem.

-CJ


----------



## incandenza (Jan 22, 2007)

I seem to be having some issues from the 0x120 rollout, even though I already had 0x120 from the prerelease. First of all, when I first tried the box this morning, I couldn't get any OTA channels to play. They would stay stuck at the first frame, but the audio would keep playing. Also, any video that was recorded after around 2am yesterday would not play. It would just stay stuck on the first frame. You could fast forward, and then it would stick again wherever you stopped. Recordings from before 2am this morning were fine.

I did a reset and all the recordings were OK.

Then, at exactly 2:30pm today, the box spontaneously rebooted itself. I wonder if it thought it needed a reboot for the upgrade, and somehow mixed up 2:30am and 2:30pm? This is the first time I've ever seen it spontaneously reboot.


----------



## aquafuzz (Jan 17, 2007)

I have never got my Callere ID to work. Been through multi updates, unpluged all connections let sit then reconnected and restarted, RBR, cleared phone list***.

*** The Caller ID works when the unit is in stand by. Power unit up and I get the "contact phone company" message.

No DSL. Standard phone line from wall to HR20.

Should I request a new unit?

Thanks,

Aquafuzz


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Playing back Prison Break (wrazdt 50-1 (MPEG2), 8pm Monday – recorded w/ Raven after a “reset everything & a reformat). The first four minutes of the show played fine, then the playback froze. The picture started bouncing around from being the main screen to the upper right screen in my playlist. Anytime I’d hit a button on the remote, it would take two presses and then I’d get odd reactions (exit instead of select or up/down). RBR seems to have cleared everything up. 

As a note, one other recording from that same night had went IKD; it remained IKD after the RBR. CallerID is not working consistantly for me either.

Sully


----------



## Ready Kilowatt (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is one I can duplicate:

Watching live TV

Hit menu, Music and photos, Music, scroll to artist, press play

Song starts, I hit yellow button to go to Video control, Hit Music and Photos

Hit Photos and Shuffle All and it locks, with the Shuffe All menu stuck on the screen.

The music will play until the current song ends, the menus are dead, the remote does not respond. If the TV is playing (not paused in the backrground) it will continue to play.

The only recovery is RBR

This is running 0x120 and with a real Viiv server.

I have done these very steps before on previous versions.


----------



## irishwpo (Feb 1, 2007)

I set up my HR20 this morning for the first time. Followed the steps to force downloads and eventually got to the 0x120 release. Experiencing terrible audio dropouts and pixelitation on my HD and OTA channels. 

OTA signal connected directly into my Sansung Tv is fine. 

My older Zenith HD receiver in the basement is handling HD and OTA channels fine.


----------



## beenwatchintv (Feb 1, 2007)

I wanted to report that I forced 0x120 the first day available and so far I have not had any recording or BSB issues what so ever. I am not connected to the network and currently do not receive any OTA channels. Currently have the 3-LNB Dish and connected via HDMI. No audio issues either on 0x120. Connected via optical ouput to receiver.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it's already reported, but I noticed some tearing last night while I was navigating through the LIST. Unfortunately, I cannot remember the channel I was tuned to, but I don't think it matters in this case.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

First BSOD on 120 today when first turning the HR20 on from standby. System was tuned to 76. I've downloaded all of the RCs and certified builds. This is the first major problem since 115, about 10 days ago, when I also had two consecutive days with a BSOD at startup. RBR took care of everything in each case. If it happens again, I may go with pulling the power for a few minutes. This one had gone three days on 120 with no problems. Oh well.  

GH


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just call the main number, it will detect if you are an A-List person. (but it really doesn't mean anything).


It means your call gets put to the front of the que if there are hold times.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Recording Ugly Betty on D* ABC HD feed and am getting MAJOR video "stuttering", audio sync issues and some audio dropouts. Have never had this before. At the next commercial, I'm going to stop the recording and go to the OTA feed and see if it is happening there. Am also recording My Name Is Earl on D* NBC HD feed at the same time. Will also check to see if having same problem there.

EDIT: Okay, switched over to the other tuner (D* NBC HD feed) and it was okay. Then switched back to the tuner with D* ABC HD feed and the video stuttering and audio issues appear to have gone away. Will go back and replay beginning of the recording and see if the issue shows up on the recording as well.


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

1. When viewing the "Active" channel, it used to fill the entire screen now it defaults to "pillar box"

2. Recorded shows sometimes begin about 1 minute into the recording, a rewind to the beginning is needed

3. when using the 30sec slip, there is a slight pause before beginning (I didn't notice this before)


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

irishwpo said:


> I set up my HR20 this morning for the first time. Followed the steps to force downloads and eventually got to the 0x120 release. Experiencing terrible audio dropouts and pixelitation on my HD and OTA channels.
> 
> OTA signal connected directly into my Sansung Tv is fine.
> 
> My older Zenith HD receiver in the basement is handling HD and OTA channels fine.


Did you do an additional RBR? This usually sets mine right (for awhile)


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Issue:

a) Currently recording The Office D* NBC (MPEG4) and The War at Home D* FOX (MPEG4). 
b) Went to playlist to watch The Office; but get gray screen. 
c) Can't FF passed it; but remote is still working. 
d) I tune to NBC 4 and The Office is playing and I am able to watch it; but no trick play functions. So I miss the first 5 minutes; but still can view the rest of the show. 
e) While I'm watching The Office; I hit menu/playlist and select The War at Home. It plays fine; and all trick play functions work. 
f) I retune to NBC to watch The Office and again, I can watch; but no trick play.

Has this ever happened to anyone?

Updated:

After The Office ended; Scrubs was having the same problem; but Greys Anatomy was recording and was playable. 
I cancelled the Scrubs recording; cleared the buffer by changing channels; went back to NBC Scrubs; hit record and everything is fine. Both NBC and ABC are recording normally and trick plays are functioning on both stations.

WEIRD!!!!!!!


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

NEW ISSUE: (at least for me)

- When I go to my mini guide, I used to be able to press record once to record a show and press it twice to record the series. Press it a third time to cancel. Now Im unable to record a series this way. It only wants to record one show.

- The other problem Im having is when recording a series, I select record all first runs but it wouldn't. It only wanted to select one show out of 6 new first runs of Smallville.

This needs to be fixed! This problem just started with 0x120 !!!


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Smthkd said:


> NEW ISSUE: (at least for me)
> 
> - When I go to my mini guide, I used to be able to press record once to record a show and press it twice to record the series. Press it a third time to cancel. Now Im unable to record a series this way. It only wants to record one show.
> 
> ...


This sometimes happen before guide is fully populated. see if it acts the same in full screen guide or try again in afew hours.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Watching The Office about 2 minutes behind live – had quite a few freeze ups. At one point, the entire play bar filled up orange (recorded) as if it were 9pm, but it was only 8:51. Finally caught up to live. When The Office was over I received a message asking to change the channel to 5-1 to record CSI. I answer yes. Also recording Grey’s Anatomy at the same time. When 9pm came, the picture changed to grey, but the info said Grey’s Anatomy. Hitting the previous button brought a warning that two programs were being recorded and I would have to cancel one. Exit. Still grey screen. No matter what I tried to get to CSI (guide, my list) I couldn’t bring up the picture (or sound). In my list, CSI did not show up, even though it was after 9pm and the recording was listed in the to do folder. To clear this up, I had to change the channel and cancel the recording of CSI. Then I just started recording it again (5 minutes in). Odd…

Sully


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks, Will do!


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

In a nutshell. Guide shows that it is set to record Scrubs, but it doesn't start recording until I manually tuned it to the channel, so I missed the first 20 minutes.

Detailed version:

Came home and saw on the guide that the HR20 shows it should be recording "Greys anatomy" and "Scrubs", since 8. It was now 8:20 so I hit list to start one from the beginning. List only shows Greys anatomy, no scrubs. In the guide it shows the Series Record "R" on scrubs, but its not recording.

I put it to channel 4 (NBC) and it switches no problem, so no tuner conflict there. On the info banner it shows its recording. I hit rewind to go to the beginning but it can't. It didn't start recording until I tuned it.

I assumed this was the first time it happened. But now I wonder if the couple of weeks where I didn't see a new episode of other shows (mainly Boston Legal), it also didn't record.


EDIT***
Now Scrubs has ended, but it still isn't shown on List. It it still listed on the To Do list though. WTF!?


----------



## philconners (Nov 24, 2006)

I've been getting a lot of pixelation/corruption on the Office and 30 Rock (local MPEG 4). The most I've ever seen, although I obviously can't yet say it is because of the update.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

panther game is almost unwatchable on the hd channel 95 pixelation almost looking like snow...ive never experienced this b4, could be the local RSN feed ....


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Just got a black screen. (no banners)
Recording a standard def channel while watching it and then went to channel surf and got a black screen and not the remote is unresponsive. DVR will not respond not even a flicker of the power light. I started to record a local OTA channel but it was pixelating bad which happens sometimes since I am far from the towers. I canceled the OTA recording after starting recording the SD channel. This is when I started to channel surf and locked up.. Before getting the latest national release (auto) this morning I was rock solid. Bring back the previous nat'l release.

(The wife is livid) She had to go stop nashville star on the bedroom dvr to watch ER. I think they will replay the nashville star on USA soon. 

RBR away! This is the 1st RBR done since getting the auto pushed update today...


----------



## redbirdruss (Aug 20, 2006)

Unit Lock-up
I was watching a recorded episode of Judge Judy from the local Fox station (satellite).
At the same time, I was recording the live episode of "My Name is Earl" on the local NBC affiliate (HD Sattelite).
At the end of the Judge Judy Episode I chose delete this episode and the unit locked up on blank screen with "Earl" playing in the upper right hand corner. I waited 10 minutes and the did a RBR.


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

Was watching 'Grey's Anatomy" tonight, hit PAUSE when I had to leave room for a moment; returned and resumed -- noticed some momentary "picture tearing"...then hit FF to get through commercial. Once at the "current spot" I started getting audio dropouts (very brief, but repeated). Changed channel and returned, audio dropouts were gone...but at one point the picture "froze" and pixelated...and at another, a brief (somewhat harsh) sound came out of the TV speakers...Sorry if this is too detailed. No problems seen with recorded programs yet, but all were recorded prior to 0x120....


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry for the late addition. Since the 11b, I lost my lip sync troubles with recordings. Now with x120, last night it returned with CSI NY. It was just barely noticeable. Like half a second out. I wish I had got on then to see if it was the station or my box.


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

The channel banner problem is back for me again, but i haven't seen the tearing issue anymore.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow...no problem since Monday's forced update....all of a sudden 4-5 second audio dropouts onf fox local mpeg channel 5.............


----------



## Satster (Oct 27, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Issue:
> 
> a) Currently recording The Office D* NBC (MPEG4) and The War at Home D* FOX (MPEG4).
> b) Went to playlist to watch The Office; but get gray screen.
> ...


I had this exact issue on the very first recording I made the first day that I received my HR20 back in October. It has recurred quite frequently. I wonder what D* means when they say they improved stability on a a given release. It's such a vague statement. Frankly I have not noticed any improvement in reliability in the 3+ months I have owned it. The running joke in our household is that the HR20 is actually a Cylon.


----------



## airwolfcat (Jan 21, 2007)

I downloaded 120 during the test window for one HR20, but left my other on 11b. The only issue I had seen with 11F or 120 before tonight had been reported by many on the other thread - picture freezes when rewinding and some pixelation on local channels (not OTA and not on non-local)

Tonight with the automatic download on the other TV I experienced 2 issues:
- picture frozen on NBC local news (live, no recording, rewind etc involved). Problem fixed with channel changes

- very bad pixelation on local channels, seems to be all of them, but worst was for Grey's Anatomy tonight. Sound ok, but picture often unwatchable but would correct itself.


----------



## rgc1042 (Dec 13, 2006)

Forced 120 Mon. night. Recorded Leno Tue. on HD NBC (mpeg 4). Would not play back when I tried Wed. night. Brings up timebar at 00 but no key will get it to move (i.e. FF, 30 sec skip,etc). Occasionaly playing with the remote has allowed me to get to the first tick mark and then back up. Not this time. 
Today my wife recorded one of her soaps SD OTA channel 7, Los Angeles. Also won't play back. Tried same as above, no effect. Thought we might have it this time, maybe version 1200 ?


----------



## Satster (Oct 27, 2006)

The inability to do a 3 hr (or anything less than 6hr) manual timer record on an NHL Center Ice game (or probably any sports season package) persists on 120. I suspect the problem has something to do with the way access permissions are handled in the system. If the game has already begun, a manual timer works. For example, if a game started at 6 pm and it is now 6:05 pm, I can schedule a recording from 6:07 to 9:00 pm and the HR20 will record it. If I schedule the recording before the game starts (and I have tried this with several variations on the start time such as 5:55, 6:05, even a short 2 min recording, followed by a 1 min break and a 2:57 recording), the manual recording will give a black screen and the time bar will not advance. Hitting FF displays "1" under the arrow, hitting it again does not result in "2" being displayed.

[I should also add that my daily manual timers of regular channels are reliable.]

I believe this is a very systematic problem, and I would hope that the D* software team would prioritize the resolution of this predictable failure by focusing on the specific scenario described above, rather than treating it as part of generic stability issues, which may be harder to track down.

Earl, here is a question: Are the programmers in the US? Do they have their own HR20 boxes at home? Do they have access to all the D* programming? Or are they somewhere in India or China, unable to experience for themselves the horror of their creation in a real world environment? In this day and age of outsourcing, I think it's a fair question.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

airwolfcat said:


> I downloaded 120 during the test window for one HR20, but left my other on 11b. The only issue I had seen with 11F or 120 before tonight had been reported by many on the other thread - picture freezes when rewinding and some pixelation on local channels (not OTA and not on non-local)


I am getting a bit frustrated with this version and the freeze framing also. Rewind and fast forward are "sticky". I went to times 4 rewind and the image never changed as the progress bar clicked backwards. It acts different every time I use it.


----------



## delfuego (Nov 19, 2006)

For the first time in a month or so, I had a scheduled recording cancelled this evening -- I have no idea what happened, but it didn't record, and it now shows up in the History list as cancelled. I'm on 0x120 as of around 4:30 AM today.

This is a replacement box that started its life in my house a week ago; it replaced a buggy box that was blackscreening all the time. I've now about had it with the entire HR20 experience...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh yea, I get pinky alot more now also.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Getting tired of this box's poor poor OTA tuners. Besides not getting an entire channel, CBS, other channels are constantly showing pixellation and dropouts on audio. Tonight, all NBC shows showed this and were just worthless, despite flawless reception on the TV tuner. Heck, even watching live on the HR 20 there were minimal problems, but the recordings, poor. This is unchanged now over every OTA update.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

on 120, mine is getting worse instead of better. my livingroom reciever never gave me this much trouble but with this release i am rebooting everyday cause it black screening on me when trying to play back stuff. im having 2-3 blacks a day now. i never had them this much maybe 1 every 2 weeks but not everyday. im not really that pissed though cause it doing it to its mostly doing it to repeat show we tape like according to jim at 5:30 didnt play but the 11:30 one did, same channel. Yesterday the lvingroom one missed my wifes one life to live soap and she was PISSED,but it taped downstairs in the bedroom so I was saved. i was going to go back to 11f but 120 went national so oh well. I cant wait for a another release.


----------



## Dash Power (Sep 15, 2006)

I am getting no local high def in Sacramento. Have tried everything recommended and no luck. Only getting 3 transponders on the 110 signal.

Help!!!!


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

This is my first BSOD with 120. I came home. Turned the unit on and wham. Nothing except black. I hit the list button and for a moment it gave me the playlist. But then no buttons were responsive.

RBR fixed everything of course. Except the constant NBC audio dropouts I have had since day 1 in september '06. I switched to OTA 5-1 to see leno, but this is really getting old.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Dash Power said:


> I am getting no local high def in Sacramento. Have tried everything recommended and no luck. Only getting 3 transponders on the 110 signal.
> 
> Help!!!!


reset, reset, reset If that don't work, unplug, unplug, unplug


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Earl; Any chance in a limited window to go back to x11b?


----------



## runopenloop (Jun 27, 2006)

Had an exact repeat of two weeks ago.

2 Sat-based locals HD recordings at once:
7pm - 8pm Ugly Betty
7pm - 7:30pm My Name is Earl
7:30pm -8pm The office​
Both _Earl _and _The Office_ playback as black screens. No amount of trick play will get them to play. Earl is stalled at the beginning, 0:00. The Office is stalled at the beginning, but shows 0:-29. *This is the exact same thing that happened two weeks ago.*

I'm wondering if I can reproduce this by creating a similar scenario with 3 shows. Black screen recordings for me have always been on HD. I wonder if fact that one show was 720 and the others 1080 has an impact and should be reflected in a test...

I forgot to set up a season pass for The Office on my SAT T60. So, I guess I'll be buying The Office on iTunes again.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

I had my first problem with 120 today, I saw some tearing in the guide but the biggest problem is it failed to record CSI!
When I checked the to do list when CSI was on it said it was recording but didn't & It's almost midnight & CSI is still on the to do list.
I'll probably do a RBR to get it off the to do list.
CSI was the only show not recorded tonight, I recorded shows on both HD OTA & regular sat channels like TLC.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

New Issue: Selecting another song from Music and Photos while another is playing causes error "Can't Access Media." Current song continues but no ability to stop the song or navigate to another track. Navigation goes back to the television and TV audio returns once the song is finished.

I am running 0x120 with Networking enabled via Buffalo Wireless Bridge. XP Media Center Edition running TVersity Media Server. 

Workaround is to stop the current song and then navigate to new music.


----------



## forum junkie (Sep 9, 2004)

well 0x120 hasn't brought my OTA signals back up to the levels of 10b and now I can't have 10b back so it hasn't cured whatever changed.


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

I had heard rumors that support for this box was out sourced, well it must be true. No engineer in the US could be this incompetent to introduce this amount of failure.

Lawsuit;

Plaintive: My HR20 does not record my shows anymore and the ones that do record are intermittent with frequent skips, audio drops, blank screen, and freezes.

*D: Where your succesfully able to schedule the recording?

Plaintive: Yes, but I could'nt play it later.

*D: There is nothing in the users manual that states specifically that you can actually play back a recording unless it's CSPAN, PBS, home shopping, religion, or community access. By the way where increasing your rates by 4% in Mar and dropping several channels in the lower tiers. Where also dropping support for this DVR because we have to many issues we can't figure out. For $100 you can get on the waiting list for the next gen HD-DVR product. - Oh that would be Dish, my bad.

Judge: Ruling in favor of DirecTV.

DirecTV = bi-monthly fixes
Dish = 6 mo fixes

*D Tivo? The last upgrade was as succesful as Apple moving to Intel Tiger and introducing Boot Camp to support Windows XP.


----------



## TDooley (Jan 10, 2007)

First instance of video / audio dropout. Downloaded 0120 last night, no RBR or power on/off since.

Watching CBS local affiliate - 5 / KPIX HD feed, also recording same program.

One major screen breakup / blackout - several frames, concurrent with major audio breakup - severe pop / click / scratch of duration less than 1 second.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

armophob said:


> Hey Earl; Any chance in a limited window to go back to x11b?


No, there will not be a chance to go back to 0x11b


----------



## kmruss (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow - from reading all this, I'm not quite as psyched as I was when I first placed my upgrade order the other day. They scheduled my install for Feb. 15th (earliest they said they had an install date - and equipment available is my guess).

I've been on D* HD for nearly two years now (with the H10) ... and experienced my FAIR share of problems in that time with all the firmware upgrades on it. I'm somewhat cringing now since they finally fixed most of those problems (HDMI sync issues/cutouts, slow guide, freezing, etc.).

Obviously, coming from a long line of DVR products (UltimateTV - wow was that a good product - and I'm not being sarcastic .... Tivo ... Directivo ... Tivo2) ... I've seen most everything in this. It seems that Microsoft has the best experience, to me, in designing an interface (I mean they finally got most of it right with Windows over the years). Then you have Tivo. It's STILL not the best interface in the world ... Guide text is really too small ... and DAM ugly ... but the interface works. No major glitches that I can think of off hand.

Then we have the D* receivers/DVRs. And I think I'll have to agree with what one person said here.

The major problem with all this: OUTSOURCING. When are they going to finally learn? It doesn't pay to OUTSOURCE the software programming of your hardware ... as it will cost you more in 'fixes' than it ever would have to do it in-house. Or at the very least, hire a firm that can get it right ... and that actually USES the boxes at their own houses (also said by that person).

Any rate, maybe it won't be so bad. Maybe they'll iron all this out. And maybe in about 6 months to 1 1/2 years ... (in time for the NEXT gen DVR .. kinda like they did on my H10 .. and replaced it with an H20 quoting 'the H10 is crap, sir') ... maybe, just maybe this box will turn out okay.

Maybe it's not so bad though. At least it does have some media capabilities ... which they still never added to the Directivo's (without hacking it). I guess it could be worse ... but I guess it could also be a lot better.

The upside to all this: firmware. The box CAN be made great. We'll just have to wait and see I guess.

As I enter the age of yet another DVR ...


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, there will not be a chance to go back to 0x11b


I eagerly await x121


----------



## jarredduq (Nov 17, 2006)

Got a black screen trying to play The Office. It was recorded tonight via MPEG4 over Satellite on KCRA3. Funny thing is my other HR20 recorded The Office just fine and via the same method.


----------



## redrocker (Jan 3, 2007)

Since I downloaded 120 wed evening I had a 25 sec audio drop out while watching ESPN HD and since then I have not noticed any problems other than rain faid last night.
120 seems ok on my HR20......... at least for now.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Finally sat down a while with 0x120. No BSB or BSOD. Pinky shows up once in a while, more as a pink line than a pink box. Tearing of menus still present. CC improving but still with errors - ABC Grey's Anatomy (not I show I watch, just flipped to test) poor; ESPNs better; one show CC didn't show up until 10 min in (High Stakes Poker - source problem, not HR?)


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

kmruss said:


> Wow - from reading all this, I'm not quite as psyched as I was when I first placed my upgrade order the other day. They scheduled my install for Feb. 15th (earliest they said they had an install date - and equipment available is my guess).
> 
> I've been on D* HD for nearly two years now (with the H10) ... and experienced my FAIR share of problems in that time with all the firmware upgrades on it. I'm somewhat cringing now since they finally fixed most of those problems (HDMI sync issues/cutouts, slow guide, freezing, etc.).
> 
> ...


HR20 was developed in the good ole USA by D*


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

Choppy Audio - breaking up quickly happens sporadically...


----------



## german72 (Sep 1, 2006)

BSOD.... We have two of the hr-20s and last night one of them would not accept any commands. Turned receiver off, etc., unpluged it; pushed reset buttons, etc.
Finally after doing this for some time, it started up and is now working.
This morning the second receiver locked up and this time the reset button solved the problem.
All this after the latest upgrade ox-120.

Mike


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

I had major problems just getting the update. Woke up Thursday morning to a notice that there was a software update. It never downloaded completely and I got caught in some kind of loop where it kept trying to download it.

Spent over an hour on the phone with tech support, who had me re-format the hard drive and then force download the update. Unfortunately, I couldn't get past the setup screens and the tech finally decided to send out a replacement box. When I indicated my unhappiness (particularly on Super Bowl weekend), they didn't have any other answers.

When I went to bed last night I unplugged the box. When I got up this morning, everything was working. It's updated to the new version and was able to download guide data, but I definitely don't trust it.

I also wasn't happy with customer support, but that's not part of this discussion.


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

I have what seems to be a bug in the history feature.

Recently I had a series recording set up to record episodes of "How its Made"

Once I had all of them I wanted, I removed this series recording. The HR20 does not record them any longer but everyday new records for "How its made" show up as deleted in my history. Everytime one of those programs is on, it logs a deleted record on "How its made"

No "How its made" shows are in my to do list or in the prioritizer.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Lip sync is now 2-3 seconds off on local MPEG4 channels. Never an issue before. 120 is a step back on that front.


----------



## dlw283 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have noticed more "Choppy Audio" with this version as well.


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

BreezeCJ said:


> 1. When viewing the "Active" channel, it used to fill the entire screen now it defaults to "pillar box"
> 
> 2. Recorded shows sometimes begin about 1 minute into the recording, a rewind to the beginning is needed
> 
> 3. when using the 30sec slip, there is a slight pause before beginning (I didn't notice this before)


I have notices these exact three issues. Along with the Acitve channel not stretching, the Mix channels are all now pillar-box.

Also came down this morning and the wife was watching the Today Show with the "Searching for sat..." message over it. I channelled down (to an XM station I don't get) and then back and it went away.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

got ox120 yesterday morning, watch Apprentice from Sunday, some audio drop outs but that is it.

major pixelation on NBC NY Local News (MPEG 2 channel 82), this morning, but has been happening since I had the HR20 Installed (DEC 10th 06). 

I also see tearing in the guide, doesn't bother me to much and also pinky is still there, but again, this doesn't me to much either.

Frank


----------



## shing (Sep 3, 2006)

mike2725 said:


> Did the 1-29 forced download. I have had nothing but problems since. 1) Black screen out of stand-by mode. 2) drop-out on audio (whtr-hd channel 13-indianapolis). 3) when changing from one channel to another the info screen would flip back and forth a few times before finally tuning in new channel. 4) noticed that non-hd channels video was not smooth. Looked almost like every other frame was missing. (reminded of moving with a strobe light on when I was a kid.) Everything was real time, but slow motion like. Did several RBR and none helped so I reverted back to prior update and all problems disappeared. I did not have any of these problems prior to forcing the 1-29 update. I have not been home today to check since this last national update.
> 
> hr20 to lg lcd through hdmi to dvi


I too am having the black screen out of stand-by mode after updating to 0x120. When I came home from work on Tuesday and Thursday evenings and turned on my TV/receiver, nothing but a black screen (although the banners worked and I could change channels). Wednesday evening was fine.

I also notice some pixelzation on the local HD channels (Washington DC).

I do not use OTA.


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

tstarn said:


> Lip sync is now 2-3 seconds off on local MPEG4 channels. Never an issue before. 120 is a step back on that front.





armophob said:


> Sorry for the late addition. Since the 11b, I lost my lip sync troubles with recordings. Now with x120, last night it returned with CSI NY. It was just barely noticeable. Like half a second out. I wish I had got on then to see if it was the station or my box.


I am seeing a lot of lip syncing problems as well especially on the Pittsburgh CBS (KDKA) mpeg 4 feed but also on the Pittsburgh ABC (WTAE) mpeg 4 feed. My problems and others are here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78293 and below.



sbcale said:


> I hooked up my HR20 last night with a Red and White analog stereo connection instead of using the HDMI or Optical audio and it didn't change anything. I still had the lip syncing problem. :nono2:
> 
> I am glad someone else is seeing the Pittsburgh audio sync problems on ABC and CBS. NBC and FOX are perfect, we watched the O.C., American Idol, My Name is Earl, and the Office last night and recently and all were perfectly in sync. We then watched Grey's Anatomy which was slightly off, and slightly annoying, and then CSI which was way off and almost unwatchable. I also watched a little bit of Shark just to compare and it was way off as well!
> 
> So it seems as though the ABC (WTAE) Pittsburgh mpeg 4 feed is slightly off and the CBS (KDKA) Pittsburgh mpeg 4 feed is quite a bit off. Those are the ONLY channels SD or HD that show any lip syncing problems for me at all. Is this an HR20 problem, a station problem (I don't think it is because I have seen the OTA feed and have friends that have HD OTA and they report no problems), or a DirecTV mpeg 4 conversion problem? Any way it is very, very annoying and I hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

*What Happened: *Unplayable recording - black screen, no audio, time bar comes up in response to trick play commands but the point of playback never moves.

*What I was doing: *Trying to watch a 30 minute manual recurring recording, 5:00am CST on Ch 204. Previous days' recordings played with no issues.

*Action Taken: *Tried going out to live TV before replaying, also tried playing four other recordings from last 12 hours (which were all OK) - recording in question still broken. RBR (Soft).

*Result: *Problem recording deleted. Other recordings OK. Normal functioning.

__________________
Location: 60004
HR20-700 (Original Software 0xBE)
--0x120
--UPS
AT9 Dish
--BBC's Installed
Component Video to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma
--720p, Native Off
Optical Digital to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver
--Dolby Digital On
S-Video to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder
Jensen TV920 Amplified Indoor Antenna


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Two mornings in a row......... BSOD coming out of stand-by-mode, since 0x120.

Yesterday I had black screen with guide data working.
Today I had black screen with no response from remote

RBR worked.

Both nights when I turned the TV off and put HR20 in stand-by I left it on a local OTA station so that when my wife wakes up in the morning it will be on the local news channel she watches. Could it be the BSB happens when left in stand-by on a OTA local station? Tonight I'll put the HR20 on ESPN before turning it off and see what happens in the morning.

RBR works, but this is a very aggravating problem. 

I've had BS with many of the other software versions, however not with 0x11.

I'm not sure how much longer I want to put up with these problems. If I was single and living alone, I guess I could put up with this, BUT when I'm not here my wife and children just want to be able to watch the TV, switch channels and turn it on and off without any problems.


----------



## ben_in_nc (Feb 2, 2007)

UncD2000 said:


> Very bad experience with 0x120 (it downloaded overnight at 3:33 AM). Turned unit on around 8 AM and was greeted by "searching for sat. signal". Hitting menu, nothing showing except signal strength. Checking, I found zero signal from 101, but 110 and 119 were fine. Every XP on 103 showed N/A, and 99 would not display at all. Tried RBR with no improvement. Moving one of the cables to another receiver verified that there was no 101 signal. Attached 2 cables from old 3LNB dish to the HR20, and it worked fine. At this point it looked like I had a bad 101 LNB on the AT-9.
> 
> As a doublecheck, I pulled the plug on the HR20 for a few minutes, and while it had no power I reconnected the cables from the AT-9. When powered back up, it rebooted and everything was fine, including normal signals from 101.
> 
> This was all very distressing and took well over an hour to restore operation. Anyone else have a similar experience with the 0 x 120 download?


same problem here....


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

I recorded 24 on Monday night with ox11f, from what I have read there is not much differrence between that and 0x120. When I played back the recording last night I got this blue screen and no sound after about 45 seconds it was gone and the picture and sound resumed. I missed some dialogue. By they way this was the mpeg4 hd local recording. I thought this just happens to be an issue currently but later I played back game 5 of the world series with the cards and tigers and I got a blue screen on that recording also and I have had that recorded since oct 06. This was also mpeg4 local. Strange I have never seen a blue screen on any other recording before this, it is like it affected every recording I have saved in the past. 

My spouse was watching Greys Anatomy via ota 24-1 and I was getting audio drop outs, we switched to the mpeg4 local and no dropouts in sound.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

earl- why did they go national with this one? did it perform better than 11f for most ppl? just wondering why they went national quit on this one?


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

Last night reported tearing and audio dropouts... When I went to bed, I was watching Uva - Duke Basketball game (past bedtime) so hit record and went to Standby. I also had Blue Angels episode queued for a 2 AM recording slot. When I woke up, came out of standby, and there was no picture on any of the channels (banner, menu was there). Did a rbr, and most of the channels came back clean ( ESPN HD, TNT HD and Channel 95 are scrambled/torn - I guess they're on a different satellite?...or maybe one of the BBC's is acting up?) . Tested playback on new Blue Angels episode and Duke-UVa finish, and both played fine...


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

two issues with mine this morning, severe pixelation while watching recorded Men in Trees, and caller ID didn't work while a recorded show was being fast forwarded. 

more to come I'm sure


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

New issues for me...
1) Guide tearing
Continued issues...
1) Audio dropout
2) More pixelization than before
3) Channel changing still real slow (native off)
4) sporatic lip sync issues (real annoying)

Question.. If I change to say channel 19 (with the intent that it will buffer), then go to the list and start watching a program that is still recording on channel 12, then 30 minutes later (I'm still catching up to live), another program starts to record on channel 5. When the program I selected from the list is finished, should channel 19 be in the buffer?

The reciever when to channel 19 when I stopped watching the recording, but there was nothing in the buffer.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

New one for me with 120. Audio dropouts on TMC (I think) but not in DD 5.1. All dropouts so far have been with DD 5.1 this was not.


----------



## irie4ja (Oct 20, 2006)

Last nights Greys Anatomy (MPEG 4) Audio was out of sync. Really bad. Not millisecond but by 3 seconds.........AND THE PROBLEMS ROLLL ON


----------



## electrotech (Jan 31, 2007)

My software updated on Wed. night, Everythings the same including the short(1/2 second) int. audio and video drops during recording playback-only if using the buffer during the recording.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

New issues for me: 

Tearing in the guide. Might have been there before but it seems much more noticable now. If this was the only problem I'd be happy.

Intermittent 5 to 10 second pauses in the display when I fast forward or rewind. This is very annoying as it is fast forwarding I just don't get to see it. Then when it starts up I'm well beyond where I want to be. It happens about 1 in 10 times. I never noticed this until last night so I think it is new for me with 0x120.

-steve


----------



## boomer (Jan 10, 2003)

Connected through HDMI, 0x120 from national feed, not release candidate..

Started watching Men In Trees, picture went to complete static/white noise..

remote was non responsive, no list/guide, etc.

had to rbr this a.m......did not record sarah silverman program at midnight, but says partial recording in history..


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

My HR20 downloaded 120 (on it's own) overnight early Thursday, and worked fine the first time I turned it on. We turned it off to go out for lunch, and when we got back and turned it on it was recording _Enterprise_ but displaying only a black screen on the TV. Guide, Menu, and everything else seemed to work, but no matter what channel or recorded content I tried to view the screen was black.

This is the FIRST time with any software version my HR20 has done this. It "fixed" with a reset from the setup menu.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

the do you want to delete, not play bug is back, for me


----------



## maccur (Dec 7, 2005)

I took the national release. HR20 hooked up via component, no OTA. My routine is to automatically do a RBR whenever the big, blue light is on indicating an overnight update. I never put the HR20 into standby. Problems are minor: Sometimes a freeze screen for a few seconds when first hitting FF or REW. I see pinky from time to time on FF. That's it. Otherwise, shows have recorded as expected and there have been no playback issues.


----------



## Justinto (Jul 15, 2006)

The audio sync on Ugly Betty was off by 3 seconds and the show was so macro blocked, it was unwatchable. Grey's was okay.


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

irie4ja said:


> Last nights Greys Anatomy (MPEG 4) Audio was out of sync. Really bad. Not millisecond but by 3 seconds.........AND THE PROBLEMS ROLLL ON


Same here, not quite 3 seconds but enough to be really distracting during the show...


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

Forced 120 during one of the windows.

Set Ugly Betty to record (local SD). Wanted to watch along as it recorded and the receiver would not respond to any commands from my D* remote set to use RF (been working fine in the past). Receiver was tuned to WGN at the time and continued to display audio and viedo. Didn't want to disrupt the possible recording in progress (light was on indicating recording in progress), so after recording was complete, did an RBR - still no response to remote, with the exception of a guide command that took 15-20 seconds to respond. Finally did a power off, waited a few minutes, powered on and remote commands returned and Ugly Betty SD recording played back fine.

Have mine set to HDMI Native=On and had all Resolutions checked. It's funny, but after I got the system to respond I changed the resolutions to only use 1080i and the HD channels now have a better PQ - still using HDMI. 

Very few problems with my unit overall. Approx. 2 out of 5 of my OTA channels have a signal through the HR20. When I view them directly to the TV, they appear fine. Signal meters show anywhere from 0 to 90% on the OTA's. One of the OTA channels shows 0 on Tuner 1 and 53 on Tuner 2 - weird.


----------



## Nolzman (Aug 29, 2003)

First, let me say that I am trying to be a fan of the HR20. I've had for a few months with just a few issues. But I have had many more issues with the x120 build than any of the others. The following is what I have encountered.

1. Box "Locked" when try to add padding to a one recording I was setting up. The screen that appears when you press "OK", stating that is it updating did not go away, and the box became completly unresponsive to the remote. Had to to a RBR to get it back, and had to delete the requested recording and re-add it. It added OK the second time.

2. Receiving a lot of video/audio break ups during the recording, which did not happen in previous versions. The problem is in the recording because it happens in the same place. Last night Smallville (Mpeg4 off the satellite) was almost unwatchable. The recording would hit a "patch" of the recording (about 5 minutes), where the screen would go blue for up to 15 - 20 and when it came back the audio would do a wierd distortion. Then it woudl play OK for awhile and then hit another "patch".

This audio/video break up has occurred on more than half my recordings. I have even switch my series links from the OTA to MPEG4 local, and even to the MPEG2 local (Fox) thinking this may help. It did not. The thing is I really don't see many break up problems watching live TV, so it seems to be the DVR.

3. One of my recordings the other had a really hard time starting. When I started to watch it, the video was shaky and the audio was waaaay out of sync. I mean like 10 -15 seconds. I had to get in and out of the recording two or three times before it started to play properly.

4. Also, my Caller ID does not work. Works on my HR20 upstairs, but not the one in Living Room. I know this has been discussed ad nausem in other threads, but I have an interesting difference. First, it is going through a wireless phone jack, which may be the problem.

The interesting thing is that when I plug it directly into a real phone jack, my phone line immediatley becomes busy. The phones are dead throughout the house. Any ideas, what is causing this or what I can try. I really havn't tried very hard to trouble shoot it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Just a data point for the folks at DirecTV - got 0x120 via forced update the night it was available and the unit has been flawless since then. I do occasionally see tearing in the Guide when scrolling but haven't seen Pinky in a week or more ( awww, boo! :lol: ), none of serious the issues anyone has reported. Most important, no BSB, frozen screens, and no instances when the unit becomes unresponsive to the remote. Of course it's only been a few days - if I make it more than a week without issues, it will be better than the last couple releases for me. Of, and FWIW, I'm using Native ON for the last month or so - my set does a noticeably better job scaling 480i SD and 720p signals than does the HR20.


----------



## cdaiger (Feb 2, 2007)

I recieved my HR20 on 2/1 to replace a dead HR10-250. Installed, setup, downloaded 0x120 and was off. Setup some season passes (from what I could, the guide is still coming in). Recorded CSI and the Office, watched both 15 minutes after the recording started. Everything worked great!

Woke up this morning to the BSOD (funny, since I have been lurking here for a while I always thought it was the Blue Screen of death; I know better now!). Had to reset, been working fine today.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Brantel said:


> I have what seems to be a bug in the history feature.
> 
> Recently I had a series recording set up to record episodes of "How its Made"
> 
> ...


The Hr20 will continue to delete the show for 14 days or as many epsiodes were scheduled when you deleted the series. These show up in the histroy every day not all at once.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Got the national download. Have experienced the following:


Power-off reboot: Earl mentioned that it's better to pull the plug than to do an RBR after an update. I tried it, and the result was a dead HR20 after I plugged the unit back in. I had to do an RBR to get the unit to come back on.
BSD: Happened this morning. Had to access the guide and change channels in order to get live TV back.
Terrible pixelation on HD ABC last night: As others have reported.
Trick play: Still having problems with FF. When I stop it, I have to rewind to get back to where I was before. (Note: Pinky lives!)
Audio drop out: Buzzing sound then loss of audio for about 30 seconds.
Padding: Set record to start one minute early but recording actually started after the opening credits started rolling. This never has happened before.

Can someone please tell me what guide tearing is?

Thanks.


----------



## jasonp5 (Sep 27, 2006)

I haven't really followed the threads much lately, but in the last 3-4 weeks has the HR-20 been getting worse or is it just me. 

I am one that had no issues throughout the early months (October, November, even most of December) but lately it has been brutal.

I tend to have to reset the box everyday now. I go to a recorded program and the screen is all black. Sometimes resetting the box will bring the show back, soemtimes it deletes it. One time I simply went to play a show and with about 10 minutes to go it just stopped. The time bar still showed more was recorded, but it stopped and froze at that point everytime I rewound and fast forwarded or just let it play.

I can live wtih it. All of my shows are in the basement too on my DTIVO, so not a huge issue to watch in SD. But my wife is starting to get angry. To the point where she wants it moved out and the old one brought back in. 

Are these issues seen by many people? Are they issues that are known or are being fixed?!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Satster (Oct 27, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> HR20 was developed in the good ole USA by D*


Something about this sentence felt wrong when I first read it but I couldn't put my finger on it, until I realized that it is the use of the past tense. I believe the right way to say this is "HR20 *is being *developed in the good ole USA by D*". It's not done until it works. Unless of course they have given up on it, which, judging by the software updates. does not appear to be the case. Well, judging by the *frequency* of the software updates, that is. Because, if one judges by the *quality *of the software updates, one might be forgiven for thinking otherwise.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

*Manifestation of old FF/REW Frame toggle Bug*

You guys may remember this bug from way back (0xEF or 0xEB I think?). Anyway, this is the bug where you are using FF or REW and all of a sudden two frames start toggling back and forth such that you are "stuck" in that position. 30SS would bounce you out until the next time it happened.

Something very similar happened to me just a bit ago when I was home for Lunch. I first brought up the LIST to check the percentage free disk space (we were trying to decide which HR20 to record a program from tonight on). As I came back out of list, I want to say that I press the FF button or some other Trick Play button, but it may have just happened during a regular PLAY. It was, however back to full screen and not up in the small window.

What happened was somewhere between 3 and 10 frames where cycling in a loop. Each frame was highly pixelated. At first, I thought I had lost satellite reception for a second and then it was trying to recover, but as I watched it, it did the exact same thing over and over and over. It was not quite one second long, but it was close, so it could have been as many as 30 different frames.

Again, this is the FIRST time that I have ever seen this effect. It looked like that old FF/REW toggle/stop bug that was fixed in one weeks time.

This occurred on my Component Connected HR20 while watching an MPEG4 channel (it was a commercial).


----------



## redskinscott (Jan 10, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Reboot again, and force a software download.


how do you force a download, please advise.

thank you


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

redskinscott said:


> how do you force a download, please advise.
> 
> thank you


When the HR20 is starting up, at the first "welcome" screen, press each of the keys: 0 2 4 6 8 on your remote control, slowly and deliberately. (No keys after that.) That tells the unit to look for the latest software version.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DrLife (Feb 1, 2007)

Tibber

when you say starting up I take that to be power h20 off and then powe h20 on using the remote. 

I did that and no joy.....................so what is starting up meant to be?

thanks,


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lockup 1) Got home from work and video/sound good, clicked on list to choose a recorded program; choose something recorded during the day yday and when clicking play, blank. ff/rr nothing. then menu, and clicked done. when getting back to the video/audio. blank also. cant change station.. was able reboot from remote.

Lockup 2) All variables.. Recording TNT 75, recorded(done) Office.. At half time of the Basketball on75 went to click list to watch office. Soon as I clicked LIST then unit froze, no remote or At DVR control. Red Button Reset.

Lockup 3) 11pm now, went to change stations to see whats going on with the news and froze again. Just channel up/down and dead. Was able to Menu/Reset.

Lockup 4) less then 1 hour later, tried again to watch the office, this time got through whole show and when it was done, clicked stop (then normally you get the menu where you would delete it). It never brought the menu up and froze.

I never had these problems before but ever since 120 its been a disaster, like i said a few weeks ago, i would give up OTA to get a unit that worked like it did in November, if there is any possible way i could go back. If i gave you my information, is there any way I could get back begininng of december release? Im serious. This is a major problem right now. I never had the problems everone else had in the begininng then after the middle of december when they added the music/slideshow/OTA i started having issues.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

irie4ja said:


> Last nights Greys Anatomy (MPEG 4) Audio was out of sync. Really bad. Not millisecond but by 3 seconds.........AND THE PROBLEMS ROLLL ON


How did you come to the conclusion that the HR20 is the problem? Incase you didn't, next time this sync issue occurs try rewinding a little, changing channels briefly etc&#8230; If you have another HD receiver (other than HR20) tune to the same channel to see if it's out of sync there too.

I've had audio sync problems on my HR10-250 and my SAT-HD300. Lastly, let's not forget the actual networks. They should be held accountable too.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

DrLife said:


> Tibber
> 
> when you say starting up I take that to be power h20 off and then powe h20 on using the remote.
> 
> ...


You have to reboot/restart your DVR, using either the Setup Menu or disconnecting/reconnecting power. When the DVR restarts (first Blue Message display appears, or when the blue circle LEDs start rotating), then enter the 0 2 4 6 8 buttons on your remote (don't press Enter or any other keys).


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

flipper2006 said:


> I never had these problems before but ever since 120 its been a disaster, like i said a few weeks ago, i would give up OTA to get a unit that worked like it did in November, if there is any possible way i could go back. If i gave you my information, is there any way I could get back begininng of december release? Im serious. This is a major problem right now. I never had the problems everone else had in the begininng then after the middle of december when they added the music/slideshow/OTA i started having issues.


Have you tried a full reformat yet? It sounds like something is MAJORLY wrong with your system. At this point, what could it hurt?


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

I had the BSOD last night for the first time in about two months. My normal problems are usually audio being out of sinc, pixelation and drop outs on recordings, but not live TV. Sometimes I'll wake up and maybe CBS decides it doesn't want to come in that day, the next day it might be ABC. My OTA channels were really stable with 10B in the beginning, but have been inconsistent ever since. I think 120 isn't any better than other releases.

I am still holding out hope that they will get this fixed. I'm thankful I'm not having the Super Bowl party at my house this year though.


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Have you tried a full reformat yet? It sounds like something is MAJORLY wrong with your system. At this point, what could it hurt?


I really cant. First, like i said, never had any MAJOR problems till 120. I have 750g ext drive and i dont want to lose what is on there. 50% full. Too much stuff on the drive, Football games LIKE when the Dolphins BEAT the Bears, etc. like i said 50% full, i dont want to touch the drive. But i never had these issues before 120. After reading what others are having its very simular to mine indicating its a firmware failure where its looping in the code.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

While watching Gray's anatomy that was recorded the other day in MPEG4 from the SAT there was some breakup of the picture. Watched some other shows recorded that same day with no problems. Sure hope D* is working on fixing the picture breakup problems. Everything else is working great so far.


----------



## cjh (Dec 14, 2006)

I had my first BSOD last night when trying to switch from a live ( MPEG4) channel to a recorded show from my list. Everything was dead, no response from remote. RBR brought it all back.

I having major pixelation on all of my local DC HD local channels. I just watched a recording of Men In Trees and parts were almost unwatchable.

I'm also getting audio dropouts.

HDMI, Native on, no OTA set up.


----------



## Shake Well (Apr 12, 2006)

WTF is up with Pinky? I didn't realize it had a name until I read this thread as I just noticed that after 11b it would show up every once in awhile. However, didn't notice a performance difference, just a color change.

Experiencing similar problems occasionally as listed in this thread. Nothing new or am I able to repeat the errors with accuracy which does not bode well for trouble shooting. If I (we) could consistently reproduce the errors this would be so much easier.


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

I had a failure on the 2nd satellite tuner with 0x120. This is a problem that's occurred in the past and apparently still exists in 0x120.

Two programs were being recorded. One was recording fine. The other reported that it couldn't find a signal.

Interestingly I was able to stop that recording and view an OTA channel, so it's something about the satellite tuner and not just the ability to watch two streams.

Rebooting the unit always fixes this problem.


----------



## John Buckingham (Sep 15, 2006)

I've had problems with several recordings. After selecting play the title appears at the top and time bar at the bottom. But, that it. The recording does not appear. If I reboot the show(s) will delete from the play-list.

John Buckingham


----------



## SolidState (Aug 16, 2006)

Lockup1 -- upon installing the new software (not forced, happened automatically), the HR20 was frozen with the blue ring lights spinning. I let it sit for 2 hours and then RBR'd and it came back up (blue lights were spinning with a BSD until I reset). Did not try to tune any channels or watch recordings since it was after 4am.

Lockup2 -- the very next day, FIRST USE of HR20 after above RBR. Tried to watch an MP4 recording from last week and the unit locked up when I hit 'play'. No BSD, just a frozen screen with my recorded program list still on the screen. A RBR fixed this as well. 

Since my HR20 is a backup to two modded HR10's, I don't put this thing through the paces some on this board do. Thank goodness for that or I would have dumped D* in a heartbeat. Seriously, how many times is D* going to DOWNGRADE our functionality? New software every 7-10 days indicates that there are SERIOUS problems in the source code. They certainly aren't adding features with each release (with the exception of OTA...once). I hate to say it, but I fear that implementing dual-tuners (is that even possible?) would just about break these boxes beyond repair.

FYI: Component connection to a 60" NEC plasma and a 32" Samsung LCD.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

New one for me on 0x120. In guide looking for Blues @ Red Wing game on 764 (NHL Center Ice). I have it scheduled on my To Do List and it shows up there. But on Guide it originally showed <Upcoming Title Not Available> for all times from current (3:30p PDT) past 11:00p. But by selecting time of 4:30p (it still shows <Upcoming Title Not Available>) then scrolling down (using page down) twice and then scrolling up, it magically appears (and shows it is set to record). Then if I scroll back to 3:30p and then back to 5:00, it is gone again. Also, in this mode, when the cursor gets past 4:30 (start time PST), the cursor is no longer highlighted. I'll be interested to see if it gets recorded....

Update - it is now 4:20, when I bring up guide for 764, it shows <Upcoming Title Not Available> across screen, including 4:30 and 5:00. move cursor one time slot right (4:30) and highlight disapears. Page down 2 pages and back up and game is shown.

Second update - at 4:25, guide started working correctly and showing Blues @ Red Wings starting at 4:30 (exited guide and reentered and it shows Upcomings Blues... at 4:00 and Blues @ Red Wings starting at 4:30 as it should)

Hope this doesn't bore you all, but I've had problems with NHL Center Ice games disappearing from To Do List, so if any of this helps D* sort it out, I think it is worth it.

Last Update - game started recording (and is viewable) at 4:30 as planned.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

BSOD today coming out of standby, had to do a reset remotely (Slingbox). Nothing special for my configuration. I'm using component to my Sony receiver to my TV. It was tuned to MSNBC.


----------



## ecdc (Dec 14, 2006)

0x120 is easily the worst update for me and the first time I've experienced some of the frustrations others have posted about.

Black screen today resulted in my first RBR ever. After I'd done it, all my scheduled recordings were gone except series links! I've had to go back in, browse through my regular channels, and re-add them.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

I've been running 120 since the CE release. Today, all of a sudden, I started experiencing the DOUBLE VERTICAL STRETCH in Crop Mode (what ought to be called Zoom, in my humble opinion). It was not doing this before today. 

Not sure if this has a name. DVS Bug anyone?


BTW - this was for 480i only. As of this morning, the problem is intermittent and can be triggered by a guide, channel banner, or menu overlay.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Watching Ghost Whisperer right now HD-OTA and getting audio dropouts along with stuttering. Recording SD Grey's on the other tuner


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Just had my 1st BSB. I came home from work, pressed watch TV on the good old Harmony remote and found a BSB. I did a menu restart and it came back up.:bonk1:


----------



## wassct (Dec 2, 2005)

I had lockup, remote and front console did not respond while watching live tv. Required a reboot.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

BSOD about every other day on my HR20 in the exercise room. So, missed recordings every other day. That means, no Hogan's Heroes from HD Net or that 70s Show. Oh well, I guess I will have to watch the news while I'm working out. So far, the HR20 in the family room has not exhibited these symptoms, but it did so before the "upgrade."

I have two WB68s fed by splitters, and 2 r10s and 1 HR10-250 with no problems.

I appreciate very much the efforts that everyone here and Directv is putting into trying to figure this out, but it seems that no matter what is done, the problems continue. As I may have said in an earlier post, this reminds me of when I put so-called "compatible" memory in my HP computer. The computer would seemingly work fine for while, then would freeze or lock up. When I removed the "compatible" memory, the freezes went away. I'm beginning to suspect the problems we are all having are more than just software related.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

cjh said:


> I had my first BSOD last night when trying to switch from a live ( MPEG4) channel to a recorded show from my list. Everything was dead, no response from remote. RBR brought it all back.
> 
> I having major pixelation on all of my local DC HD local channels. I just watched a recording of Men In Trees and parts were almost unwatchable.
> 
> ...


Forced 11F, didn't force 120.......well, last night the wife was going from live tv, I believe it was an SD channel, to a recording from the playlist. Upon pressing select to play the recording.......BSOD It was hung, no bringing it back without a red finger salute:nono2: I wondered what was going on, as I have not had a BSOD in quite a while, months. Well, 120 downloaded to my unit at 1:48 AM Thursday morning, that's what happened:eek2:


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

New member here. I have had my HR20 since 1/15/07. So far, other than some minor audio dropouts I haven't had a problem and never have had to reboot. One thing I did notice and this happened on my HD TIVO, was on my local HD when I am watching shows (In HD) like according to Jim, the movement looks wierd, kinda stutters. This happened on my Tivo, so I am assuming it is the local channel??


----------



## DrLife (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been hd for two weeks today I have the hd20 hooked up to my tv via svideo (default input1) and HDMI.

According to the h20 manual the hdmi will handle all 4 levels of resolution.

However...........I am having to continually go to input1 when a 'non' hd transmission occurs. The need to change to svideo input 1 is preceded by a black screen that briefly has rows of vertical white lines that appear on the top 20% of the tv screen. These lights flash briefly then tv screen goes to black. I still have sound but no video. 

I have looked on this forum but have not seen this described elsewhere.

This occurs on 0x120 and whatever the release was before.

Does anyone have any suggestions? It would be nice to leave it set to hdmi which would seem to be the way it should be.

thanks Drlife


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Sounds like you have the HR20 resolution set to "Native," but your TV cannot handle 480i via HDMI. To avoid this problem, deselect 480i from the resolution check list on the HR20, or take native off and leave the HR20 on 1080i. I hope this helps.


----------



## Dukie (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey, I made it 36 hourse until I had to RBR due to sluggish channel changing.
Sluggish = 5-6 minutes to change a channel.

But 36 hours w/o a problem.....sweet!

I wish my toaster was this reliable.


----------



## EJB (Sep 15, 2006)

Had my second screensaver bug since the new download. In this case, we watched an hour long show without any problems. Near the end of the show, the guide switched to the next show that night even though it was still the end of the first one. Got the "unlock" for parental controls because the next show was beyond the kid rating we have set. Entered the code, finished watching the show we had been watching, then deleted it. Next, we went to another show from list and about 6 minutes in we got the screensaver bug.

Did the usual workaround which was to exit the show, go to a music channel, wait a few seconds, go to a standard def channel then watch the show once more from list. It never came back after that.

Seems the "unlock" prompt which we answered with the code did not reset some flag in the code and made the DVR think there was still a prompt up there.

ejb


----------



## danco (Jan 20, 2007)

Had a BSoD coming out of standby tonight, and it missed a recording during the day.

I've had this box for two weeks now, with version 0x119, 0x11b, and now 0x120. I've had three other BSB's during the the 0x119 and 0x11b days, but this is the first BSOD I've seen.

My two-year-old HR10-250 HD-TiVo used to lock up occasionally, but didn't give me anywhere near the trouble this HR20 has... 

~Dan
Reno, NV


----------



## robncindi (Jan 8, 2007)

0x120 - lost recording of Knights of prosperity. This is the first recording I've lost since I got the HR20. All I get when I select the recorded program is a black screen, no info or picture on the recording.

Only other problem is some weird audio dropouts on local HD channels and a 'tick' noise on some programs


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

With 120 release, have the tearing when viewing the list of recorded shows.
With 120 release, have the banner problem where the title banner flips back and forth between new and old channel 2x.

Didn't have these two problems with 115. But did have missed recordings so one problem fixed, two more created. Guess these are better than missing recordings.

I wonder if they do proper s/w regression testing before each release? Some times get the feeling they do not.


----------



## bobsloop (Nov 22, 2006)

How in the world does DirecTV release a software update as a "release candidate" or whatever it is being called and then send it to everyone the next day or even within a week? There is no way they can get enough feedback and testing to say it is ready to go live. Maybe I'm missing something that is going on. I can see that they can hear about problems immediately, but I would not think they should be so comfortable after just a day or two to say they should send it to everyone.

I have had very few problems with my HR20 so I have nothing to really complain about. I kind of worry that by sending these out so often they are going to make things worse.


----------



## msfaulk (Jan 9, 2007)

Second day in a row now. All my channels except my locals were black screens. I can watch a recorded show, and use all the guide and menu features. But all the channels had a black screen. When I reset it using the remote the channels come back. I haven't noticed if it's when I come out of standby or not, but I'll keep an eye on that now.

Mike


----------



## KSteiner (May 18, 2006)

I have an interesting BSOD issue....I was recording 2 shows at once...MPEG-4 NBC and CBS MPEG-4 the HR20 was in standby mode. Came home from shopping (like anyone cares) and turned on the HR20. All I had was a black screen and no audio. All menu functions worked. Switched between the recording to try to get video and audio back, no dice. Tried to play a previous recored show, no picture or audio. I have network enabled and was able to play MP3 and got audio and was able to view pictures from my PC with out a problem. I waited until the recording were done recording. Then I started to flip through channels to see if i could get video and audio back. Tried switching between MPEG-4 HD channels and MPEG-2 national HD channels, still no picture. Then I switch to a OTA HD channel and BOOM!!.:eek2: .I got Video and Audio back, I thought that was interesting. All of the recordings that were done tonight during the BSOD are all viewable just fine.

I still have not rebooted the HR20...I am wondering if i shoud... 

Let me know if you need more information.

Thanks....I just haven't seen any posts on the BSOD and then the Video and Audio return after the recordings are done....


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Have two HR20's, both on 0x120. 

Yesterday, two half-hour shows (both Series Links) were scheduled, one after the other, on different channels on one of the HR20's. Both shows were standard def, on local channels.

Both showed up properly in the playlist, but when selected, the only display was a black screen. The initial screens indicated the correct length of recordings and one even properly showed that it had a +2 minute opening pad.

All other functions, live channels and other recordings were fine. A reboot did not recover the two bogus recording entries.

After testing, did a reboot/reformat. Recordings one day later (2/2/07) appear to be good so far.

This particular HR20 was a new install on 1/2/07 and has run almost error free until now.

There have to be some correlations in all these issues we keep reporting. Let's hope the poll helps point us in the right direction.....


----------



## pprather (Nov 12, 2006)

My unit won't power up. I can't get it to reboot. I've left it unplugged for a few hours at a time. I get the "step 1 of 2" but after a while the screen goes black for good.


----------



## pprather (Nov 12, 2006)

pprather said:


> My unit won't power up. I can't get it to reboot. I've left it unplugged for a few hours at a time. I get the "step 1 of 2" but after a while the screen goes black for good.


Quick update. I rebooted one more time. This time i disconnected the HDMI cable. It's working ok now.


----------



## jsevinsk (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok, now that I have 0x120, my crop setting is messed up. I just turned on "The Tube", which is a non-hi-def local sub-channel around here. I normally have it set to crop mode so that the aspect ratio is right, but now, it's cropping too much. Everything is stretched too much vertically. Repeatedly pressing the "info" button on the remote fixes it... or messes it up again if I keep pressing it.


----------



## kblair (Aug 20, 2006)

OK now I'am in the same boat with the rest of you. I had no problems at all from Nov. till 0x120 not even having to reboot. I now have 1. searching for signal 2. poor HD video 3. pixilation 4. Audio on playback out of sync. 5. long pauses after fast forward. 5. switching between sd and hd on hd programs, compont hookup 6. a couple of series programs that has been recording for months that didn't record. 7. had one series that was recorded but would not play, kept to delete-do not delete.


----------



## ecdc (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, I know this is a thread for problems, but 120 seems pretty disastrous.

In addition to my first black screen and RBR, I'm getting the audio dropouts others had been talking about. I lost several recordings I'd selected that weren't part of the series link, and now, programs are in the To Do list, but when I go to the guide, there's no record icon to be found. I assume they will record, but it's a bit disconcerting!

I had absolutely no problem with other downloads, and I actually went to force a rollback to 11F, but then saw that 120 had gone national. Ouch. :nono2:


----------



## teletubby (Jan 23, 2007)

I have 0x120 running on 2 seperate HR-20's in two seperate rooms-- 1 in a cabinet with the door open, and the other in no cabinet at all. Each unit is set to record different shows throughout the day. I have now had to restart each box twice (in the past 3 days), for both black and gray screen issues and/or lock ups when trying to play recorded content (although i could see that the shows I wanted to watch had indeed been recorded). I cannot think of any consistency between boxes at all OTHER THAN:

1. I have both boxes defaulting to 1080i;
2. I think both receivers were recording at the time the issue(s) presented themselves.

Hope this helps the folks at DTV.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

OK I THINK THIS IS IMPORTANT!!!
major screw up tonight with my box in the living room as i have been since 120. tonight i was streaming a 750 meg divx to my xbox360 and i left the hr20 on on pause. about 15 minutes into my movie this blinking lights were annoying me so i decided to turn off the hr20 but i couldn't it was froze. i rebooted. went back to watching my show 5 minutes later i went to turn it off again it didnt even make the reboot all the way it froze. i pulled the plug for 5 minutes then plugged back in. this time it got to TNT and it wasnt on that channel at all bu the picture was froze.
i decided to 02468 it and waited and waited and waited and it still wouldn't unfreeze the picture. so i did one last reboot put pulled my network cable and let it reboot and now it works. this got me to thinking, i was downloading alot this week and i cant be sure but the black screens i was getting from recorded show might have been around the same time as i was download alot. i think there is something in the network screwing this box up. i cant explain how all of a sudden this box went to **** while the other not on network was fine other than 120 sucks. Im blaming all my problems on the network for this week of problems.

edit: oh 1 more thing. when i say freeze i mean when i pressed a button the little blue power light would flash like it recieved a command. fornt buttons didnt work either. is it possible that all of us ppl with ours hooked up to network are seeing alot of problems and people that dont are the ones saying "mines fine". my box that is not on a network i dont think i ever had a problem with it. i think the network problem is related to u using bandwith.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

emerson42 said:


> The main issue I've noticed was a delay on playback yesterday with Dirty Jobs. I hit play and it froze up the whole system for about 30 seconds. It did start playing and responding to buttons at that point. Much better than requiring a RBR though.





Earl Bonovich said:


> And you where on 0x120 yesterday?


im on 120 as well, its happened 3-4 times yesterday & today on SD content. I've also noticed sporadic audio dropouts since the 120 update. HDMI to samsung hls5679w


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Well so far I have had 2 recordings that just have a grey screen and the progress bar does not move when you FF.

Have not had any problems of this sort since November and now 2 in a week.

The show was Las Vegas
MPEG4
Via HDMI
Panasonic Plasma
Sacramento affiliate NBC KCRA

reset and its gone from the playlist
History says it is deleted.


I want 11b back....this version sucks.

I figured with all the new releases it was going to catch up with me.

This is getting old


----------



## Bugtracker (Nov 29, 2006)

Had my HR20 about 4-5 months now. I had periodic problems initially, but after getting a new box, and after a few updates, the box had been relatively stable for about the last 2 months.

Tonight I noticed the HD local NBC was giving me "771 searching for signal" . "Oh no, not this again". Went to check signal meters, and sure enough, i'm getting the same unstable readings I used to get, with signal strengths all over the map for 110, and no signal at all on 99b.

So experience has taught me the next thing to check when something wierd happens..and i went to check to see whether I had received any recent updates. Sure enough, there it was, the 120 update happened last night.

There is no way this is a coincidence. This update is a major step backward. In reading this thread, it is obvious that many many people are experiencing new and major problems. 

I certainly hope D* rectifies this quickly.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

Trying to watch a recording of CSI this AM (recorded Thursday OTA from WRALDT 5-1) and just a couple minutes into the playback, the box restarted! At about the same time (7am) a program should have been starting to record (Extreme Engineering DSHD, channel 76).

Sully


----------



## dukefan (Dec 5, 2006)

Just wanted to make sure the "Floating red dots" are noted in the issues forum. See separate thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78375


----------



## philconners (Nov 24, 2006)

I had my first Instant Keep or Delete today, happened for my Conan recording (local MPEG4). I never had this problem on previous releases. I always keep my unit on, in this case it was tuned to cbs (when I woke up that is the channel that was on), so this occurred on the second tuner. But 2 hours prior I had two shows record at the same time and both are ok. 
I also had to reboot earlier in the day as the unit stopped responding to the remote and front panel. But again, I had successful recordings following the reboot. 
And the pixelation/noise is much worse in this release, no doubt.


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

I have some observations(issues), temp is up from 122 to 127 since national 0x120 downloaded, guides, both quick quide and regular seem faster, had audio drop outs on Voyager(Spike), and the Pinky showed up once on the speaker icon.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

I am also getting annoying audio drops that last between 1 and 8 secs.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

Got the BSOD this morning on the unit in my office. I could get the MPEG-4 local channels (video and audio) but nothing else. There was no sound or video on any of the MPEG-2 channels or my recordings. Had to do a reset.

0X120
HDMI connection
26" Panasonic LCD


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

gbubar said:


> Got the BSOD this morning on the unit in my office. I could get the MPEG-4 local channels (video and audio) but nothing else. There was no sound or video on any of the MPEG-2 channels or my recordings. Had to do a reset.
> 
> 0X120
> HDMI connection
> 26" Panasonic LCD


According to this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78432&highlight=bsb, you had a BSB. Did this happen when you came out of standby? That's been a common problem with the recent releases. I recommend not putting it into standby at this time.


----------



## tadam (Dec 8, 2006)

Ever since this last update my box is terrible. Was on the phone 2 different time with TS from D* and the only thing they could do was set up an appointment for a tech to come out. I have lost all but channel 76 in my HD channels. Am getting 721, 727, and the BSOD. This update is a train wreck for me. Now I have unplugged the box as a last recourse. This is quite embarrassing for D*!


----------



## csdan (Sep 14, 2006)

c152driver said:


> I know lots of other people are having this issue, but I just wanted to add my experience to the record.
> 
> Took the HR20 out of standby yesterday evening and couldn't tune any channels. SD, HD, or OTA HD. Just a black screen with the standard title bar. I don't have any MPEG4 channels so I couldn't test those. Playing recorded programs also resulted in a black screen. RBR solved the problem.
> 
> This is 0x120 connected to my TV via component cables. (I was using HDMI a couple of weeks ago but switched to component to see if that would help with reliability)


This has happened to me both Friday morning and today when I woke up and turned on the receiver. I use HDMI and have had little or minor problems in the past. I had no problems with the previous update.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

The Hr20 has been malfunction since its inception. I agree, the HR20 is an embarrassment to Directv. I assume that most on this board enjoy tv/electronics as a hobby. For most of us, this ongoing nonsense is like a golfer going to the course every weekend after a hard work week, only to be met by a lightening storm. Because the Hr20 keeps on BSODing, it doesn't even record what it is set to record. So, this is more of a problem then just a RBR every day or so. The box doesn't carry out its primary function.

There is a logical fix to this problem: Directv should go back to TIVO based DVRs, and start work on it right now. I'm still hanging in for a while, but it looks like no progess is really being made on a true fix.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Had another Black screen complete lockup when watching a recorded show. Pressed stop and got it. Also I am noticing when changing channels the banner ontop of the screen lags. First the channel number will change then the picture of the tuned channel appears then the name of the title appears. I am not changing channels fast either. I will press channel up wait for everything to "catch up" then change again and it lags. So it's not like I am switching too fast. I didnt not have once problem on it. Since this upgrade was pushed I have had nothing but problems. Tearing also in any menu I'm in. Yesterday I had reset he DVR to stretch my SD channels for some reason..

I am using component cables

I WANT 11B BACK ALSO!! This release is by far the most troublesome since I got my HR20

I also agree that these sotware builds are released way too fast. I would say give it a week before going national to give ample time for people to see if it breaks.


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

Luckily, more annoying than catastrophic, but when we press the LIST button, it just brings up the channel banner. It can take three presses to finally get to My Playlist.

Anyone else see this?


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

opelap said:


> Luckily, more annoying than catastrophic, but when we press the LIST button, it just brings up the channel banner. It can take three presses to finally get to My Playlist.
> 
> Anyone else see this?


I've actually seen this almost from the start with this box, just blamed it on being slow. And yeah, certainly annoying.


----------



## declan (Dec 15, 2006)

I woke up this morning to BSB only on my Mped2 HD channels! everythings else was fine. I first thought the channel I left it on just did not have any programming however the guide says "College Gameday" on ESPH 73. So I checked the other HD channels same thing. however I can not even say that my HD locals are fine since nothing is actually being broadcast in HD this early on the locals.

Any thoughts? I am sure just a reboot will fix it. D* called me the other night after I sent them an email about my frustrations. CSR called me the next day and spoke for about an hour. CSR said the engineers are working day and night and even weekends to resolve the issues and it is what it is. He did all but actually say "the device was not ready at release" and that HD is a very competitive market and they needed to get the receiver out.

I appreciated his honesty and told him in my opinion I do not want to sacrifice "Functionality" for "Features" so for my purposes and probably most consumers we just need the DVR to do what a DVR does and that is to record on schedule and to play back the recordings.

He also said who knows what is going to happen in the future since D* changed ownership to Liberty only time will tell. Here is a nice quote.

Quote starts here
"We're all going to wait for the other shoe to drop," Swann said. "I don't see Liberty buying DirecTV just to hold it in its current form."

Other changes to look for could include stepped-up efforts at video-on-demand, which DirecTV will offer via high-speed Internet connections by about the middle of next year, and perhaps a shift in DVR strategy. DirecTV stopped marketing DVRs made by TiVo (NASDAQ:TIVO) in favor of ones from NDS Group, in which News Corp. has a stake. When News Corp. no longer controls DirecTV, things could change.

"TiVo hopes Liberty is sitting back saying, 'Gee, it would be wonderful to welcome TiVo back into the fold,' " Swann said.
Quote ends here

Here is the link: http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/newstex/VNU-0041-13506361.htm

This link also states http://www.tvtechnology.com/dailynews/one.php?id=4494
that Liberty was also an equity investor in TiVo. It sounds past tense but sounds interesting for potential future talks with TiVo.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

ecdc said:


> Wow, I know this is a thread for problems, but 120 seems pretty disastrous.
> 
> In addition to my first black screen and RBR, I'm getting the audio dropouts others had been talking about. I lost several recordings I'd selected that weren't part of the series link, and now, programs are in the To Do list, but when I go to the guide, there's no record icon to be found. I assume they will record, but it's a bit disconcerting!
> 
> I had absolutely no problem with other downloads, and I actually went to force a rollback to 11F, but then saw that 120 had gone national. Ouch. :nono2:


Disastrous may be just a bit of an over reaction. It's true that there seems to be many of us having issues; but the types of issues have narrowed down to about 5. If we go back about 2 months; the amount of different issues was probably 3 times that amount. That said; at this point it would be nice if there weren't anymore:

BSOD's
Audio Dropouts
Missing OTA Channels
Unwatchable/Missed Recordings


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

If you have not yet taken the HR20 Site Survey - Finding the Cures, please take it today. We need as many people as possible to tell us about their setup, installation, usage, and problems.

It is not a Bug Incident Report. It is instead trying to track through some of the more general possible causes. But it will only be as good as the number of participants so please help.

Thank you,

- Craig


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

*What happened: *Black screen and no audio on all channels except Satellite & OTA locals.

*What I was doing: *Turned HR20 on (had been off for several hours, and working fine before turning it off). All relevant transponders show signal strength of 93 or better.

*Action Taken: *RBR (Menu).

*Result: *Normal functioning.


----------



## Adam (Dec 5, 2006)

I've had my HR-20 for a few months now, and I've had the typical problems reported by many users throughout the previous versions. The only bug that really bothers me is when shows don't record properly [kinda the major point of having a DVR...] I record about 20 shows per day, and I've had no major issues for the past few weeks. Pinky is consistent when fast-forwarding, and Caller ID has never worked properly, but I don't consider these major problems.

Last night, with 0x120, one of my shows from season-pass did not record. It shows in the "history" as being recorded and deleted, so it is not in the playlist. A show on that same channel recorded right after it with no problems, and all of my other shows are fine. The channel was an OTA local. I'm guessing that it either never recorded or deleted itself almost immediately, because I still have the max amount of that show that I allow the HR-20 to keep.

Anyone else had a similar issue with this version?

Thanks!


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

elas123 said:


> OK I THINK THIS IS IMPORTANT!!!
> major screw up tonight with my box in the living room as i have been since 120. tonight i was streaming a 750 meg divx to my xbox360 and i left the hr20 on on pause. about 15 minutes into my movie this blinking lights were annoying me so i decided to turn off the hr20 but i couldn't it was froze. i rebooted. went back to watching my show 5 minutes later i went to turn it off again it didnt even make the reboot all the way it froze. i pulled the plug for 5 minutes then plugged back in. this time it got to TNT and it wasnt on that channel at all bu the picture was froze.
> i decided to 02468 it and waited and waited and waited and it still wouldn't unfreeze the picture. so i did one last reboot put pulled my network cable and let it reboot and now it works. this got me to thinking, i was downloading alot this week and i cant be sure but the black screens i was getting from recorded show might have been around the same time as i was download alot. i think there is something in the network screwing this box up. i cant explain how all of a sudden this box went to **** while the other not on network was fine other than 120 sucks. Im blaming all my problems on the network for this week of problems.
> 
> edit: oh 1 more thing. when i say freeze i mean when i pressed a button the little blue power light would flash like it recieved a command. fornt buttons didnt work either. is it possible that all of us ppl with ours hooked up to network are seeing alot of problems and people that dont are the ones saying "mines fine". my box that is not on a network i dont think i ever had a problem with it. i think the network problem is related to u using bandwith.


just wondering if you read this?


----------



## JLack33 (Oct 31, 2006)

I've had very few problems with my HR20-700. I've only had a couple recording mishaps and those happened a few months ago. The previous software releases seem to have been stable for me. I got 0x120 on 2/1 the normal way (not forced). Yesterday afternoon I sat down to watch some tv and noticed that the receiver was not responding to any remote control commands. I was able to view the current channel, but I wasn't able to change channels or display the info banner or go to the menu. I also tried the front-panel buttons but it still wasn't responsive. I did the RBR and it was all good. Well, just a few minutes ago I was getting a call. I waited for the caller ID to pop up on screen but it never did. I tried to go to the menu to see if I had been getting previous calls logged, but the receiver wasn't responding again. Remote and front-panel commands were not working. So, I had to perform another RBR to clear. I didn't go through the previous 8+ pages of comments, but is this a known issue with this release? Is it being addressed? Like I said, my receiver/DVR has been very stable until these two incidents.


----------



## terrapin (Aug 27, 2006)

First issues last night with 120. Pretty much the same instability as before 11b, which was most stable for me. Recorded Las Vegas and also the next show (can't remember the name). Machine froze when trying to play the recorded show, while the second show on the same channel was actively recording, requiring rbr. Pixelation and audio drops during the recorded show, especially after following trick play.

Audio drops in other shows, usually following trickplay; not necessarily recording (just using live buffer). We have yet to lose any shows or find any unwatchable; series links working. 

Pinky is back(!) on trickplay; sometimes the eniter banner went pink (for a few tenths of a second). 

Cannot catch up to live tv while recording without problems. Rewind a few seconds and watch, show is fine.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

mikeny said:


> According to this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78432&highlight=bsb, you had a BSB. Did this happen when you came out of standby? That's been a common problem with the recent releases. I recommend not putting it into standby at this time.


You are correct, it was a BSB and not BSOD. I will take your advise and leave it on, thanks.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

opelap said:


> Luckily, more annoying than catastrophic, but when we press the LIST button, it just brings up the channel banner. It can take three presses to finally get to My Playlist.
> Anyone else see this?


wow, I wrote that off to bad batteries. i;m seeing it too.

I find is great that D* gives us early releases and allows us to test them, and about a week later, we get a new early release its released nationally. What happened this time around? Its disheartening that someone got cocky and thought it didn't need more than one day of our testing. ALL these problems would have surfaced w/out a national release.

Good job D*, way to screw us again. Some of us volunteer to be your labrats, 99% of the country doesn't.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Vinny said:


> Disastrous may be just a bit of an over reaction. It's true that there seems to be many of us having issues; but the types of issues have narrowed down to about 5. If we go back about 2 months; the amount of different issues was probably 3 times that amount. That said; at this point it would be nice if there weren't anymore:
> 
> BSOD's
> Audio Dropouts
> ...


I agree Vinny, disastrous is a bit of an over reaction. That being said, if enough users miss their Super Bowl recording tomorrow, this thread is going to blow up something awful.

A couple of suggestions to give your system the best chance of making a successful recording.

1) Do a preemptive RBR. I plan to do this later this afternoon or this evening to give the guide time to reload, and to have an opportunity to make sure all scheduled recordings are still set.

2) Do not put your system in standby (i.e. power off)

3) Shortly before the game begins, CLEAR YOUR BUFFER! Further, I would suggest not having a simultaneous recording going at the same time as the game. Personally, I would leave the buffer on an SD channel and change the buffering channel a few times during the recording so it doesn't ever fill the 90 minute buffer. (All of my BSB/missed recordings correlate with a full buffer.)

Just my .02, good luck to all on a successful Super Bowl. Personally, my SD Tivo will be recording it in the other room just in case.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 7, 2006)

I am awaiting installation of my HR20 next weekend, but am really wondering if I should keep my HR10 until this is resolved.

I don't know how much more serious the problems would have to be for it to become "disastrous"? What would it take for it to become more serious than some feel it is?

As I mentioned in another thread...D* has released a product that apparently is just slightly better than beta and is using its paying subscribers as beta testers. They should be crediting anyone using the HR20 the DVR/receiver fee each month until its operating normally without issue. At least it would show good faith toward its subscriber base.


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

I had a few audio drop outs while watching the SD Discovery channel last night. I noticed it happened right after I was moving around in the menu and pausing live tv and using the 30 second slip while in the menu. After that the audio dropped several times in a minute. This was after watching the channel for over an hour with no drop outs. I bumped the channel up one and then back again and the drop outs went away. I use the DD optical out to a Sony receiver.


----------



## DrLife (Feb 1, 2007)

jal said:


> Sounds like you have the HR20 resolution set to "Native," but your TV cannot handle 480i via HDMI. To avoid this problem, deselect 480i from the resolution check list on the HR20, or take native off and leave the HR20 on 1080i. I hope this helps.


Jal.............

You were right i deselected 480i and can now stay on hdmi for all playback.

THANKS...........my wife was on a tear about this past problem :uglyhamme


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

watching NBC HD out of NY(distant network) and have pixilation and audio drop outs, pretty consistant since the golf started, could be NBC HD NY and not HR20. 
NBC SD out NY has no pixilation or audio drop out. 

I'm reporting any consistant hiccup I see, hope that is what they want.


----------



## dapper_dan (Jan 11, 2007)

I have been noticing a lot of POPS and some pixelation occurring on average every 2-3 minutes when watching a recorded Discovery HD program. Weather was clear last night so I can't imagine it was related to that. I have NEVER had any popping or pixelation issues while watching normal tv.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

I am getting sound breakups and once in a while picture breakups on recorded shows


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

*What happened: *Recorder became non-responsive to remote.

*What I was doing: *Watching live TV on Ch 502. Went to Play List, highlighted a 30 minuted Ch 249 recording (Scrubs), and pressed play. Unit completely locked up - not even a flicker of the power button light in response to remote commands.

*Action Taken: *Waited 2 minutes, then RBR (button).

*Result: *Normal functioning. (Successfully played recording that "killed" the recorder on last attempt.)


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

I had a lockup today. I could receive all my local mpeg4 channels, but none of the other channels would work, and I went in to the menu and reset and all works fine now. How many others are having this problem??


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

fpd917 said:


> I had a lockup today. I could receive all my local mpeg4 channels, but none of the other channels would work, and I went in to the menu and reset and all works fine now. How many others are having this problem??


It sounds like the black screen bug again. (BSB) The mpeg-4 only gives it away. In a lockup you wouldn't have been able to use the remote to do anything, requiring a red button reset. (RBR).


----------



## Tighe32 (Oct 12, 2006)

My caller ID has quit every since the update!


----------



## pcates (Sep 20, 2006)

I was watching The Tailor Of Panama on HDNM and had CC turned on. I have the text background set to transparent even though it doesn't seem to work. After a few minutes the text turned from white to white and pink. Each letter had some areas of white and some areas of pink, almost like spots. Another interesting thing is the background was now transparent like it was set to be.


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Here are my big issues with 120: lockups.

By lockups I mean one of two scenarios:
1. HR20 will not come out of standby with either the remote or front panel power button.
2. While watching TV the HR20 stops responding to any front panel or remote control commands (no menus, nothing).

I had two lockups in one day under 10b. The 11f rev looked good, but the HR20 locked up again during the day or so that I had 11f. Downloaded 120 and still had two lockups in the first day. The lockups have not had anything that I could correlate (happens with MPEG4 HD, MPEG2 HD, and MPEG2 SD).

A few interesting observations:
1. Reinstalled BBCs three days ago. Have not had a single lockup since.
2. Noticed temperature climbed from 127 to 129 once the BBCs were reinstalled.
3. Turned on Native mode today, and saw a drop to 120 within 10 minutes.
4. Turned off Native mode again, and saw a raise back to 128 in about 15 minutes.

I find both of the temperature variations interesting. I personally attribute the change with installation of the BBCs to increased power draw on the unit, but it was relatively minor.

I find the temperature differential with Native mode to be very alarming. I guess the video scaler unit used inside this box is either heavily taxing the CPU or the scaler itself pumps out a lot of heat. For me, I'm going back to Native mode, and we'll see how things go.


----------



## elas123 (Dec 6, 2006)

lguvenoz- do you have it on a network?
read my post #208


----------



## kwhittenberger (Feb 3, 2007)

Got the HR20 about two weeks ago now. Up until this latest update, haven't really had any problems with it, but this one is definitely not a good one.

1. Multiple RBRs since yesterday morning. Recorder was just locked up with a frozen image on the screen.

2. Battlestar Galactica on UHD and Dresden Files on SciFi have nothing listed as upcoming. Have both of them set up to record series, but no matter what I do, nothing will show up as being scheduled to record: nothing in the todo list and no record icon in the guide. Even when I try to update the series, it acts as though it already exists, but doesn't change anything. I can, however, seem to schedule a single recording in the guide.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Had a Black screen after watching a recording. Went to change channels and the screen went black and the HR20 locked up. No controls would respond on the remote or the HR20. RBR fixed the problem.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

OK, I have some new issues for me.

1. Two instances of recorded shows being black. Won't fast forward but I can get to the menu and continue on with something else.

2. I have had instances of not having proper functionality of being able to get a normal record indication when I am in the Guide --> Info and then looking at a list of shows on a particular channel. Sometimes it accepts the record button, sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes it also doesn't show correctly and I have to go down the list to the next show and then scroll back up and I will see it in record or record series.

3. Guide tearing still evident.

I think I will do a RBR tonight and see if that helps.


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

My HR20 was installed yesterday. So far the only issues I see are no Caller ID and red dots on one MPG4 local channel.

I swapped DSL Filters to see if that helped the Caller ID issue, but it did not. I also reset the HR20.

The red dots are on channel 3 - WBTV in Charlotte, NC. OTA looks fine with this channel.

I'll fillout the survey after a few more days. Thanks to Earl and everyone for the great info on this box!


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

Car1181 said:


> Just checked and I see that 120 was downloaded 4:30 this morning. Haven't had any issues with this receiver anyway (it's a refurbished replacement for my defective HR20. It's been perfect for the few days I've had it) so I hope it stays that way. One thing I did notice is that the internal temperature is lower. It is now at 115F. It was always in the low 120's on this receiver and my prior HR20. Don't know if it has anything to do with the download and if you would even call it an issue since lower temperature = better. Just thought I'd share.


My temperature has also dropped to 115 degress from 127 degrees with 0x120.

RichardS


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello gang!

Well, except for menu tearing in the System Info, no tearing in program guide, no problems with recording, no audio problems and no problems with picture quality. Temperature has lowered from 127 to 115. 

Still having problems with OTA:

Channel 2-1 WKRN Nashville 37211 - Message 771
Channel 2-1 WKRN Nashville 37211 - Message 771
Channel 4-1 WSMV Nashvile 37211 - Pixelization and Message 771
Channel 4-2 WSMV Nashville 37211 - Pixelization and Message 771
Channel 5-1 WTVF Nashville 37211 - Message 771
Channel 8-1 WNPT Nashville 37211 - Message 771
Channel 8-2 WNPT Nashville 37211 - Message 771
...and so on.

OTA no problem with Sharp Aquos tuner - all signals 90-93 signal strength

For my HR20, 0x120 has been the best firmware update. There is still much room for improvement, but I believe all the feedback on firmware releases on DBSTalk is having a positive impact.

RichardS


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

The_Geyser said:


> My HR20 was installed yesterday. So far the only issues I see are no Caller ID and red dots on one MPG4 local channel.
> 
> I swapped DSL Filters to see if that helped the Caller ID issue, but it did not. I also reset the HR20.
> 
> ...


Yes, kudos to everyone and especially to Earl!

RichardS


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

elas123 said:


> lguvenoz- do you have it on a network?
> read my post #208


No. That caused me lots of issues too so I pulled the plug on that shortly after they activated the feature, and am waiting until I see a lot less issues here to plug it back in.


----------



## weez (Jun 18, 2006)

I was able to watch most of the UFC 67 event last night (HD on channel 98) fine. Saw the recording light was on throughout. My Playlist has a 3-hour slot of time recorded -- all black. Did RBR; no change. (HR10 didn't have any problem recording it) This is the first time UFC events were available in HD. Maybe that has something to do with it. Sigh.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Definitely the best for me since FA. I went from about 1 in 20 recordings being corrupt to about 1 in 50. It seems mostly daytime SOAPS, go figure. Anyway I had to reboot my TIVO yesterday. So the tally for this week.

Forced Reboots in last 7 days:

TIVO - 1
HR20 - 0

Hooray!


----------



## LOBO2999 (Apr 9, 2004)

I was watching a recording from one of my MP4 channels and during the show I kept getting a Blue screen about every 5 minutes into the show and it lasted 10 seconds each time but I could still here the show.


----------



## fancydancy (Nov 29, 2005)

Turned on HR20 out of standby, all MPEG2 channels are black. MPEG4 channels are fine. RBR pending.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

2 for 11 on recordings this weekend so far, and I even RBRed Saturday morning. It seems that since my “restart everything” and reformat have settle in, my HR20 is back to its poor performance. 

Sat 2/3
Extreme Engineering DSHD 76 7am - working!
Day of the Groundhog DSHD 76 11am - working!
Holes vs Pack WTVDD 11 3:30pm – gone after restart
ABC 11 News WTVDD 11 6pm – BSB (-4:-49) sun am – gone after restart
Remember the Titans TNTH 75 8pm – BSB sun am – gone after restart
Saturday Night Live WNCN 17 11:30pm – BSB sun am – gone after restart

Sun 2/4
Midnight Madness ESPNHD 73 – “Partial” – not in My Playlist
24 WRAZDT 50-1 1am – “Partial” – not in My Playlist
Back to the Future Part III HDNM 78 5am – BSD sun am – gone after restart
Test Pattern HND 79 6:50am – “Partial” – not in My Playlist – gone after restart
Lemony Snicket’s A Series of Unfortunate Events SHOH 71 8am – gone after restart

Sully


----------



## declan (Dec 15, 2006)

Points of Interest

I received a replacement HR20 and one it came with a HDMI cable. anyway I have my old HR20 with a november build date and I was having Black screen issues and keep/delete bug and no caller ID. (the caller ID on the new one works)

I know this is not a true test however I have the dish disconnected but other than that I have kept it in the same spot and treated it the same way. So I could finish watching what was already recorded. 

The interesting part is I have not received any Black screens when coming out of sleep or whatever its called since I disconnected the dish. for obvious reasons I have not experienced any recording issues. But it makes me wonder if something is coming down via the signal that the HR20 does not understand and is causing the Black screen. 

I just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

weez said:


> I was able to watch most of the UFC 67 event last night (HD on channel 98) fine. Saw the recording light was on throughout. My Playlist has a 3-hour slot of time recorded -- all black. Did RBR; no change. (HR10 didn't have any problem recording it) This is the first time UFC events were available in HD. Maybe that has something to do with it. Sigh.


Hi Tom:

I also recorded UFC 67 off HD channel 98 last night. Just checked - the whole thing recorded flawlessly for me on both HR20's - Just an FYI

Tony M


----------



## SacCheesehead (Jan 23, 2007)

With a manual recording of all the Playhouse Disney shows this morning...

Was set to go last night. Went to turn it on this morning and the recording wasn't there. Looked in my history list, and it says that it was "cancelled." Looked at the details, and it says that "this recording was stopped due to an unexpected error. (14)."

Another show did come on to record at 5 a.m., which is in My Playlist. I am wondering if there is an issue with the second tuner, that when the second show came on, it didn't/couldn't switch to the second tuner....

Another well known issue: looked like it recorded Scrubs this last week. Went to watch it Friday night, and it was there, but no picture/no sound. Did a RBR and the show disappeared completely.

Starting to get a little frustrated...


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Screen ripping during guide searching. V120. Never happened on early software versions.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

First major issue with 0x120. Trying to schedule the Grammys to record. The conflict screen came up. Tried to select to cancel the second recording and the unit froze on that screen. Wouldn't respond to any button presses. Had to RBR.


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

Give me back the previous release... 

I've had 2 lockups since this latest release (never had a lockup prior...) Both were Hi-Def channels (Discovery). Didn't may as much attention to the first one, but here's the details on this lockup.

- Picture frozen (two dumpy guys fishing! ;o)
- Sound playing from apparent current show (was not the show with frozen picture - probably same channel tho)
- Was recording HDNet Movies - yellow record light remains on; scheduled record end time not reached yet - don't know if the movie is still recording.
- None of the buttons on the remote or unit work
- I assume I'll need to reboot.

I sure hope this doesn't freeze up during the Super Bowl!!!

I also noticed the mini-menu (bottom of screen when pushing blue button) will occasionally "tear" when scrolling.

lj


----------



## dg28 (Feb 4, 2007)

BSB with a brand new unit. Just like posters above, MPEG4 locals work, nothing else. Had to reset.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

IFi pause a nonrecorded show for a while and come back it jumps back about 6 secs tivo style, as if we were ff .... 

sony kds60a2000
hr2o ox120
yamaha750 component


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

I've had two freeze ups recently. One was in My Playlist it just locked up and needed RBR. The other was the black screen bug. Left it on Ch 95 (NFL Network HD) and put it in Standby for the evening. Woke up to only having the locals available (ABC GMA in HD) but no other channels. RBR and all were available again.

I've also seen the screen savor issue and the tearing in My playlist.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I finally (after 16 weeks) got the HR20 to reproduce a bug others have reported, yeah!

I was experimenting with very weak and broken up/pixellating OTA signals. The screen went black, but I had full control of the remote. No matter what I did (I didn't try going into standby and coming back out), I was stuck with the Black Screen. I tried watching an existing recording and no go...still black screen. Channels would change, etc, but it was permanently stuck as a Black Screen.

Forced a reset (red button reset), all is well.

This would be the BS as opposed to the BSOD, because the HR20 was not frozen or locked up....but nothing would play, either live or recorded until I rebooted.

This is my first significant bug since I've been using the HR20, and I'm virtually certain that I caused it by feeding it a very messed up OTA signal, repeatedly. Looks like some error trapping is in order.

0x120 firmware, details of my setup are in my signature.


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

When I went to bed last night my HR20 was tuned to Channel 78 (HDNM). It was turned off but was recording Back To The Future Part III. When I turned on the receiver this afternoon my TV screen was black (no picture or audio) when tuned to Channel 78. I tried tuning in Fox News (Channel 360) and still had no picture or audio. Eventually what I found out was only the local HD satellite channels would give me a picture with audio. All other chnanels I tried to tune to would only give me a black screen with no audio. I did a RBR and now everything is back to normal. I checked my recording of Back To The Future Part III. It is fine.


----------



## weez (Jun 18, 2006)

TMatt said:


> Hi Tom:
> 
> I also recorded UFC 67 off HD channel 98 last night. Just checked - the whole thing recorded flawlessly for me on both HR20's - Just an FYI
> 
> Tony M


Interesting. I did a manual record 5 minutes early and 5 minutes late (manual record on my Tivo as well). Did you record from the guide for yours? If so, how did you get it on both HR20's? I thought that if you set up record from the guide you had to purchase it once for each machine you wanted to watch it on. A CSR told me if I wanted to watch a PPV on more than one machine, I should order it online and do a manual record on each box I wanted to watch it on so I only have to pay once.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

bcherry said:


> When I went to bed last night my HR20 was tuned to Channel 78 (HDNM). It was turned off but was recording Back To The Future Part III. When I turned on the receiver this afternoon my TV screen was black (no picture or audio) when tuned to Channel 78. I tried tuning in Fox News (Channel 360) and still had no picture or audio. Eventually what I found out was only the local HD satellite channels would give me a picture with audio. All other chnanels I tried to tune to would only give me a black screen with no audio. I did a RBR and now everything is back to normal. I checked my recording of Back To The Future Part III. It is fine.


almost the same thing here, yet shows on disney recorded blacks. mid-reset right now as we speak.

maybe while its in the middle of pulling "satellite settings: it'll allow us to play from the list, like the tivo does

EDIT: the shows that i thought recorded black, actually work after a reset.


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

Must be recording Back to the Future that's causing the problems as that was what I was recording this morning when the freeze occured!  

I'm worried now though...After several reboots, it's not coming back, it goes through the restart process as if everything is okay, but then freezes with the giant DirecTV logo blue screen and that's it.

I'm trying a forced software download now to see if that helps! 

If I miss the Super Bowl because of this poor quality product I'm going to be really upset! 

Update: Forced software download didn't help! I can't get this unit to get past the boot up! Any suggestions desparately welcome!

Update: It goes through the normal start up, get to 82% of satellite info, then the satellite progress bar goes away and I'm just left with a frozen unit display the logo on a blue background...


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Had "This Week with George Stenonopolous" on 87 set as SL for 8a PST today. HR20 in standby during total time of recording. Turned on about 11a to watch. For some reason, only last 16 minutes was recorded. History lists it as Partial recording starting at 844a.


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

Finally got my picture back! Don't know if I was just lucky or if I actually did something that solved the problem!  

I disconnected the "B-band" device and only connected 1 satellite cable back to the system. This time when it restarted, the picture came back!

I'm not touching anything until after the Super Bowl!

lj


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

Was watching live TC and for some reason it would not pause, also I couldn't fast rewind, nothing would happen. Went to a recording and both worked ok, back to live TV and again the pause and rewind didn't work.

Wasn;t watching closley, but an hour or so later was working fine again.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

For the record I lost CC a couple nights ago, and finally got around to resetting the box this morning. It's working again. That's another strange bug that's been around for awhile.

I would like to add that it seems like the posts are not piling on in this release's issue thread. That's good news.

Besides the BSBs coming out of standby and the nuisance with the CC loss, it's been solid.


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

Was watching live TC and for some reason it would not pause, also I couldn't fast rewind, nothing would happen. Went to a recording and both worked ok, back to live TV and again the pause and rewind didn't work.

Wasn;t watching closley, but an hour or so later was working fine again. In never did RBR.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

Last evening my HR20 was behaving as if it had only one tuner. With one channel recording I'd get a "tuner in use" message if I tried to watch a different channel. Recording scheduling worked the same way - I couldn't schedule two recordings simultaneously.

A reboot from the setup menu fixed it. (Fortunately.)


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I got someone to second this problem before posting on this thread. I don't know if this has been noticable, but ever since the x120 load, my remote has been 'squirrelly'. The blue light indicates the transmission but I get non-response sometimes and when I re-click, both happen at the same time. Or sometimes one click acts hyper sensitive and double clicks into the menu. It can be quite frustrating.


----------



## zoieman (Dec 18, 2006)

Just before the game, I lost audio on HDMI....was freakin....got to audio using Component and Digital Cable....very strange as HDMI shows the video. Tried and RBR and that didn't solve it. Not an OTA issue as this exists on all channels.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Another observation, not so much a complaint. When I resume a pause on a show, it now starts up to 10 secs back from where I paused. Not a horrible thing, just different from 11b.


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

My HR20 was mostly stable functionally during January (except for pix and sound drops) With the X120, my remote causes stutters--seems to double the commands. This is quite aggravating during search. When typing a search for example, it usually enters "aa" when I type an "a". The doubling also skips ahead when using other commands. I changed the batteries, and tried a 2nd remote. Note: I have been using the RF for over a month. Somthing has caused instability with this new update on RF. I also note fewer and shorter pixelations and sound drops.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

'Ole Reliable strikes again. HR20 was scheduled to record Rome tonight and it was in my To Do list. For some reason it did not record and all that History says is that it was cancelled. One day we'll hopefully have a unit that at least does what a DVR is suppose to - record a scheduled show! If not FIOS is only a few months away!


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

I had three unwatchable recordings today -- Rome and Extras, both on HBO-HD, and an SD travel program. All three displayed a gray screen, but the history said they had been recorded. After rebooting, all three had disappeared from the playlist, but the history now said that they had been cancelled. The last line for each read: "This Episode (2003)". I haven't seen that one before.

I also recorded the Super Bowl on MPEG-4. I didn't watch the recording, and I deleted it after the game was over. I don't know whether it actually recorded. I watched the first half OTA and the second on the local which was supposed to be recording it. No trick play.

These are the first problems I've had with x120.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

oakwcj said:


> I had three unwatchable recordings today -- Rome and Extras, both on HBO-HD, and an SD travel program. All three displayed a gray screen, but the history said they had been recorded. After rebooting, all three had disappeared from the playlist, but the history now said that they had been cancelled. The last line for each read: "This Episode (2003)". I haven't seen that one before.


I had an unwatchable recording also this weekend...a basketball game I recorded Saturday on ESPNU. Went to play it so I could record it onto a DVD, but got the typical "unwatchable" situation -- black screen (I get gray on HD, black on SD), status bar stuck at 0:00, no trick plays worked. After reboot, history changed from "recorded" to "deleted." Mine also read "This Episode (2003)". Just lovely. Haven't checked the rest of my playlist, but it doesn't look like anything else was deleted upon reboot.

It seems that my HR20 is developing a pattern...works fine for a week or so, then gets a couple of unwatchables requiring a reboot, with the shows lost. After 5-6 days of no problems with each new software version, I start thinking that maybe it's finally working as it should...then, boom--more unwatchable recordings.

I really do want to like this machine, but it just won't seem to let me.


----------



## Robert L (Dec 13, 2005)

I finally decided to purchase a HR20 and to see just how buggy it would be for me. Its on a 3 LNB dish so Mpeg 4 can't cause problems. I hooked it up friday night and set most recordings up late saturday after the guide finally got installed. 

I set it right on top of a HR10-250 so I can compare it if recordings are missed, but in my case I haven't missed a recording in a very long time with the HR10. 

The HR20 was working fine until Sunday night. I was watching the HDNET test pattern I recorded Sunday morning. I was comparing the resolution pattern between the two, the HR10 was slightly better, but it was recorded 13 months ago. Both go through a VP50. 

Anyway when I went back to the HR20 it had ended with the delete now showing and when I selected no, it went to a blue screen with just the pip playing. Nothing else was on the screen except directv in the other corner. 

I waited about 20 mins and when it would never respond I did that RBR thing. That's kind of sad really, esp. with the guide going almost completely away. That kind of reminds me of a cable box.

But I can get used to the HR20 GUI, that isn't a problem and I want two more HD dvr's, but only when they are less buggy.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I recorded both Criminal Minds and Without A Trace tonight. When I went to play them, I got nothing but black screen. This is the first time this has happened since I got 0x120. These were both SD shows (since I gave up on ATSC a while back).

I don't know if this is significant, but both of these shows were a half hour off in the guide because the suoer bowl ran over a half hour.


----------



## TMatt (Oct 2, 2006)

weez said:


> Interesting. I did a manual record 5 minutes early and 5 minutes late (manual record on my Tivo as well). Did you record from the guide for yours? If so, how did you get it on both HR20's? I thought that if you set up record from the guide you had to purchase it once for each machine you wanted to watch it on. A CSR told me if I wanted to watch a PPV on more than one machine, I should order it online and do a manual record on each box I wanted to watch it on so I only have to pay once.


Hi Weez:

I ordered on-line because I wanted it on all 3 of my TV's. I wanted to record it on both HR20's as one of my HR20's is less than 3 days old, and I wanted to compare the results. I recorded on both HR20's using the guide and both recorded flawlessly.

I know (from past experience) that if you order via the remote, it is only for the tv you ordered it from. The last UFC I was billed twice as I did not know this. I complained to D* and they gave me a one-time credit. It was at that point I mentioned to them that nowhere on the D* website does it state that ordering via remote gives you the PPV on the TV it was ordered from only.

I know I did not set up manual recording on the HR20's - I am 99.99% sure I set up the recording via the guide on both TV's and was only billed once.

I actually called D* 30 minutes before the fights to make sure I was only billed once and it was on ALL my tv's.

Tony M


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Just J said:


> *What Happened: *Unplayable recording - black screen, no audio, time bar comes up in response to trick play commands but the point of playback never moves.
> 
> *What I was doing: *Trying to watch a 30 minute manual recurring recording, 5:00am CST on Ch 204. Previous days' recordings played with no issues.
> 
> ...


Exact same thing this morning for the same manual recurring recording...


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please report any "new" issues, here in this thread.
> Please take a moment to look to see if your issues has already been report.
> 
> *NOTE*: All issues report are logged and tracked by DirecTV


I am on my 5th HR20. DirecTV can not find the problem. Some of the problem has carried over from prior to HR20. Pixelization on local HD channels. I have had over 15 calls and visits from Mastec and DirecTV. I have been able to record the video issues and send the boxes back with the problem recorded. I have offerd to e-mail the screen prints to them. They say they have no way of handling an e-mail.
It is not the normal pixelization. The distortion begins at the bottom and runs at least 50% up the screen or more. It looks like a bunch of horizontal lines spread out in a spectrum. I have seen the same problem around the DC area. Reading on another thread, there are several people in the same situation around Washington DC. If someone out there would like to see this problem I can e-mail a file to them.


----------



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Padding is still not fixed. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I padded the SB last night for 1 hour, only got ten minutes. Akai 32" LCD connected via component, 720p fixed out, red/white RCA jacks to TV for audio. AT9 dish. I have successfully padded some ESPN full court games in the past. This seems to be the only bug I get.


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> How did you come to the conclusion that the HR20 is the problem? Incase you didn't, next time this sync issue occurs try rewinding a little, changing channels briefly etc&#8230; If you have another HD receiver (other than HR20) tune to the same channel to see if it's out of sync there too.
> 
> I've had audio sync problems on my HR10-250 and my SAT-HD300. Lastly, let's not forget the actual networks. They should be held accountable too.


I have changed the channel, stopped and started the program being watched, rewound and fast forwarded, and basically everything else I could think of to fix it with no luck. All 4 of my HR20s have lip sync issues on CBS mpeg 4 and to a lesser extent ABC mpeg 4.

I have friends that get their HD via OTA and Cable and neither of those exhibit any lip syncing issues what so ever. I believe that the lip sync problems are either with the HR20 or DirecTVs encoding of the mpeg 4. It is limited on my HR20s to the CBS and ABC mpeg 4 channels and nothing else. All SD channels and other HD channel are perfect.


----------



## themorg (Jul 13, 2005)

My receiver got the download the first night available. No apparent problems at first, until last night. Was watching the Super Bowl on MPEG4 HiDef local over the sat. Paused at beginning of game, and had no problems. Caught up to live during halftime, and all of a sudden we started having many audio dropouts. :nono2: We were on 5.1 DD. I paused the game for 30 seconds, then started playback and all was well again (I did NOT catch up to live).  I even went back to a commercial that had many audio dropouts, and it played fine from the recorded buffer.
So conclusion, if playing back a recorded program - no problem. Pause a program and then catch up - problem with audio dropouts on DD 5.1 on an MPEG4 local from the sat. Regular SD from the sat does NOT exhibit this behavior.

Using HDMI to connect to Hitachi 57" and DD receiver.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## bobcpa (Jan 8, 2007)

There is tearing in the list of programs to be recorded.

Also, over the weekend, while I was recording a program, I started watching the program as it was recording. Eventually, I caught up to real time. So, I deleted what I had recorded since I did not need it anymore. That caused the unit to freeze. The remote did not work...nothing worked.

I did a red button reset and everything was fine after that.


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

Last night after the Super Bowl, I used the Search feature to do a Keyword Search for "Zoolander" (It was scheduled for 1 am on Comedy Central--run time 2 hours). Search located the broadcast, and I set it for autorecord. This morning at around 5:20 am I woke up and noticed the record light was on. I came out of standby, and the screen was WHITE (not black). No banner, and the box appeared unresponsive. 

Did a rbr, and all was well, but the system had obviously failed to stop recording when "Zoolander" ended...it just grabbed an extra 2 hours and 23 minutes of Comedy Central programming. :shrug:


----------



## Blitz7734 (Nov 20, 2006)

While listening to MP3's I get the *MyComputer: Has Logged Off" Signal right about the middle of the third song while viewing a live/recorded show. If I am listening to MP3's and viewing photos from my computer, the server will not log off, however I found it difficult to change to a different artist during the time while I was viewing pictures. I had to exit completely out of the server (back to regular DVR viewing) then start everything over again - selecting the folder with the pictures, then selecting the new artist (none of this was using shuffle).

MJB


----------



## dgibson61 (Feb 3, 2007)

I have 4 RF receivers, the HR-20, R15,RCA DRD 486RH & a Samsung SIR-S4120. When I purchased the HR-20, I couldn't get any of my old RCA RF remotes to control it. So I purchased 3 RC-32RF remotes from DirecTV. I was able to get the remotes to control all receivers/TVs. Issue I am having is that when any of the remotes change the mode switch, The HR-20 displays a message THE REMOTE IS IN TV MODE - THE REMOTE IS IN AV1 MODE - THE REMOTE IS IN AV2 MODE. What's strange about this is the remote is not in the mode to control the HR-20 nor is it programmed to control the TV attached to the HR-20. I also get a SERVER IS DOWN message whenever the PC that the HR-20 is networked to is turned off. This can be quite annoying because we constantly have to hit EXIT on the remote that is controlling the HR-20. Is there a way to turn of message notifications? I know you can turn off the Caller ID notifications There needs to be a way to disable message notifcations. Some HR-20 owners are technically savvy enough to use it without INFORMATIONAL messages that tell them what they already know. Also, I don't care if somone is my house is using a remote to change the channel.


----------



## ODiN91 (Oct 30, 2006)

My SNL recording from 2/3 has both audio drops and video drops. The video sometimes would go black while the audio continued. It seemed to happen about 3 or 4 times within about 20 seconds, but not throughout the entire recording.

Never noticed this with any previous releases.


EDIT: Still seeing dropped frames for playback of Smallville (SD on 1/25) and during the live buffer of Seinfeld (SD) on TBS.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 4, 2007)

I've had 0x120 installed since it first became availabe and have seen most of the problems previously mentioned including; screen tearing, audio dropouts, pinky, etc. However I saw something today that caught my eye - after changing channels via the guide the Audio Options graphic on the info bar had a pink background just like the pinky bug. :nono2: 

While the HR20 is fairly usable it does exhibit odd behavior and depending on the current mode the keys don't do what one would normally expect. Case in point - when playing back a recording and the info bar is displayed pressing 'exit' shouldn't cause the playback to stop, it should cause the info bar to disappear. A device that behaves like this is more likely due to staff that doesn't have the experience in doing interactive development as opposed to lack of skill.

Many people and companies think that guide/dvr development is easy. While it's not 'rocket science' it does take a lot of thought. What we're experiencing is the pain of a new group learning their way and figuring out how to accomplish product development. Unfortunately for D* the customer base is serving as the proving grounds. If this were a standard Consumer Electronics device with this many mistakes the maker would have been vilified and the product probably been deemed a failure. Good thing D* has deep pockets :eek2:


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

I reported yesterday about an odd history message relating to three unwatchable recordings ["This Episode (2003)"]. I noticed today that the history for two of the three failed recordings has changed to the more familiar "This showing is over." And here I thought the history function had been "improved" to be more intelligible and useful!


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Woo hoo I now have a six tuner HR20. Today I went to My Playlist, and to my supprise I found one show listed 6 times, all with the KOD bug  I have to attach a pic of this one.....


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Drewg5 said:


> Woo hoo I now have a six tuner HR20. Today I went to My Playlist, and to my supprise I found one show listed 6 times, all with the KOD bug  I have to attach a pic of this one.....


Ghosts in the machine, indeed 

I assume the show is playable?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

oakwcj said:


> I reported yesterday about an odd history message relating to three unwatchable recordings ["This Episode (2003)"]. I noticed today that the history for two of the three failed recordings has changed to the more familiar "This showing is over." And here I thought the history function had been "improved" to be more intelligible and useful!


The unwatchable show I had from Saturday (that was deleted after a RBR) is still showing "This Episode (2003)"


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Ghosts in the machine, indeed
> 
> I assume the show is playable?


No it is not.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Drewg5 said:


> No it is not.


So it's taunting you with multiple listings of it. Oh, well


----------



## mweldridge (Sep 14, 2006)

Tried to record the SB last night. Came home and found program Canceled. History said "....due to a recording error (9)". Wonder what that is?


----------



## VAHDFan (Jun 13, 2006)

VAHDFan said:


> I am on my 5th HR20. DirecTV can not find the problem. Some of the problem has carried over from prior to HR20. Pixelization on local HD channels. I have had over 15 calls and visits from Mastec and DirecTV. I have been able to record the video issues and send the boxes back with the problem recorded. I have offerd to e-mail the screen prints to them. They say they have no way of handling an e-mail.
> It is not the normal pixelization. The distortion begins at the bottom and runs at least 50% up the screen or more. It looks like a bunch of horizontal lines spread out in a spectrum. I have seen the same problem around the DC area. Reading on another thread, there are several people in the same situation around Washington DC. If someone out there would like to see this problem I can e-mail a file to them.


Here is a screen print


----------



## danco (Jan 20, 2007)

Just J said:


> > *What Happened:* Unplayable recording - black screen, no audio, time bar comes up in response to trick play commands but the point of playback never moves.
> >
> > *What I was doing:* Trying to watch a 30 minute manual recurring recording, 5:00am CST on Ch 204. Previous days' recordings played with no issues.
> >
> ...


Just had this same thing happen today with a manual-recurring recording of Countdown on MSNBC.

Show was still recording; went to Playlist to start watching from beginning, but recording was black and trick-plays were non-responsive. Pressed Exit to get to Live TV, and switched to MSNBC. Picture and sound were present, but trick-plays again unresponsive. Waited until recording had finished, then did RBR. After the box came back up, the show was no longer listed in My Playlist.

Box has been up--not shutdown to standby--for 3 days, after my last RBR with a BSOD fault.

I had several BSB events with previous software released (the box is only 3 weeks old), but 0x120 seems to have more serious lockups...

~Dan


----------



## Blitz7734 (Nov 20, 2006)

I am watching the SB again - recording Heroes on OTA - Every time I try to use the 30 sec slip, It takes 2 seconds or more to activate, then it runs its 30 seconds and stops -- if I push the button multiple times to que up say 3-4 30 sec skips it will pause the 2 seconds before activating the next in the que. Is it just having a hard time recording HD replaying HD and then trying to skip through the video? The fast forward and rewind trick plays seem to work as expected.:shrug:


Edit: Heroes completed recording - Still had delayed 30 sec skip


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hearing audio drop out - Superbowl was full of them - watching local CBS HD on my D* carrier (not OTA)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

120 software, HDMI to TV. Paused live buffer for a few minutes (OTA local station hi def). When I resumed, had very broken audio. Fast forwarded back to live and still had very broken audio. Fast forwarded again and audio mostly stabilized but still had brief dropouts.

Carl


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

We had a police incident in our neighborhood today w/ news helicopters here, so I recorded two local news shows and was bouncing between the two saved shows while they were recording and the bouncing around locked the HR-20 up. RBR has made the unit functional. I haven't had a need to try and replicate it.

It seems to me that something in the new software is slowing the unit's ability to deal with user inputs.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

Still on 0x120. While recording a previously scheduled SD channel, I tried using the remote to change channels on the "live" view and found the RF remote to be totally unresponsive. Checked the batteries - all were good. Tried the commands again, no response. Powered down the HR20, waited a minute or two, powered it back up and the remote commands started working again, albeit very slowly and in some cases, and mentioned in this thread, some double commands (double channel #'s, etc.) showed up. Right after the system completed it's boot, commands took anywhere from 10-30 seconds each. As time went on over the next 1-2 hours, response improved. I'm wondering if there's any correlation between current recording of SD channels and RF remote commands. This is the second time it's happened to me using 0x120. No real issues previous to this version.


----------



## Crimson (Dec 9, 2006)

Today I had my first problem with 120.. Audio was out of sync with the video on recorded programs.. had to rbr..


----------



## badlydrawnboy (Aug 30, 2006)

Having all kinds of issues today...

I recorded Rome on HBO HD last night and watched it with no issues, mrs bdb watched it today and had all kinds of breakup.

Watched an older Criminal Minds I recorded 2 weeks ago, and same thing stuttering and breakup.

Now tonight I recorded 24, and it's the fantastic black screen.
Also lots of unresponsiveness from the remote which I use in RF Mode, getting less and less enamoured with this.


----------



## KitchMD (Aug 27, 2006)

Recorded the Super Bowl on BOTH of my HR20s. Padded them 1 1/2 hours for a total of 5 hours. Both stopped at exactly the same spot, 3 hours and 45 minutes. Very frustrating but at least I backed it up with my HR10 and it got the entire padded event.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

I know this has been posted with other software versions, but I don't think I've seen it reported in this thread so I figured I'd post it.

The 30 sec skip is not consistent. 

I tested the 30 sec skip and here's the results (deviation from expected in parentheses):

1 = 30 s
2 = 65 s (+5 s)
3 = 99 s (+9 s)
4 = 134 s (+14)
5 = 170 s (+20 s)
6 = 201 s (+21 s)

Not good.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

*What happened: *Black screen and no audio on all channels except Satellite locals.	(OTA locals also black screen,)

*What I was doing: *Turned HR20 on (had been off for several hours, and working fine before turning it off). All relevant transponders show signal strength of 93 or better.

*Action Taken: *RBR (menu).

*Result: *Normal functioning.

*Notes: *Ch 204 30 minute manual recurring recording at 5:00am worked properly; one hour later when I turned the machine on, I had the problem. Saw a similar problem at 11:00am on 2/3, except in that case OTA locals were OK.

__________________
Location: 60004
HR20-700 (Original Software 0xBE)
--0x120
--UPS
AT9 Dish
--BBC's Installed
Component Video to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma
--720p, Native Off
Optical Digital to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver
--Dolby Digital On
S-Video to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder


----------



## Nolzman (Aug 29, 2003)

Encountered reproducable issue last night. Was recording Prison Break and 24 last with a little padding in between. While watching the beginning of 24 (actually) the next shows previews of Prison Break, there was a recording "corruption"for a couple of second. The video and audio breifly distorted. From that point on, the sound was lost. 

If I got out fo the recording and back in after the corruption the sound was fine. Also , if I started before the corruption and "slipped" through it the sound was fine. 

So I then went to my Prison Break recording and found the same spot at the end and the corruption was here also, with the same sound drop issue.

This leads me to think, that the "corruption" occurred when during the padding overlap of the recordings, and might have been caused by some sort of buffer problem.

Just some information for DTV to look at for the next release.


----------



## srwiltshire (Sep 30, 2006)

Had issues last night. Was watching Prison Break (OTA) and recording How I Met Your Mother and The Class (OTA). Kept getting the 771 message with a few breakups. Then, the RSB popped up. I told my husband to press play on the remote and the screen saver went away and then the 771 message popped up and stayed up so we switched to Fox through the satellite. Got about 10 seconds of programming and the screen went black. Couldn't get anything on any channel! Had to do a RBR and everything seemed fine after that. :shrug: Except maybe what I was recording at the time! :nono:


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

I had my first BSOD yesterday morning. Turned on unit about 10:00 AM and nothing. RBR. The recording that was setup for 7:00 AM looked fine.

My Setup:

Slimline dish with two runs going directly to HR20, and two runs going to Tivo.
No switch.
Mix of new and two year old RG6 cables.
Unit installed 02/02.


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

Was it just me or was there a lot of audio distortion with "*24*" last night?


----------



## FredMig (Nov 7, 2006)

KitchMD said:


> Recorded the Super Bowl on BOTH of my HR20s. Padded them 1 1/2 hours for a total of 5 hours. Both stopped at exactly the same spot, 3 hours and 45 minutes. Very frustrating but at least I backed it up with my HR10 and it got the entire padded event.


I've had the same padding issue, so for the Super Bowl, I programmed a manual recording from noon until 10:00 PM. The entire 10 hours recorded as planned. I will not trust conventional padding unless I start seeing posts that it's working. That's why this message board is of such great value!!


----------



## dlambermont (Jan 4, 2007)

I have seen lots of reports of audio drop outs, but nothing that seems to match what I'm hearing. When listening to one of the XM music stations, there are lots of "pops" that sound almost like a scratched record album or maybe AM radio interference. It occurs on other channels as well, but to a lesser extent. I have an HDVR2 connected to the same receiver with the same optical audio connection, and the problem does not exist there. This problem seemed to start with 0x119, and is still there with 0x120. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I was into watching 24 and realized it had not been recording it. It is set up to record all new episodes on my local HD station


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

KitchMD said:


> Recorded the Super Bowl on BOTH of my HR20s. Padded them 1 1/2 hours for a total of 5 hours. Both stopped at exactly the same spot, 3 hours and 45 minutes. Very frustrating but at least I backed it up with my HR10 and it got the entire padded event.


Would you be so kind and fill out the information in the Padding Issues thread. That will help the D* programmers decide what's up in the software.

Thanks!
Tom


----------



## UncD2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

KitchMD said:


> Recorded the Super Bowl on BOTH of my HR20s. Padded them 1 1/2 hours for a total of 5 hours. Both stopped at exactly the same spot, 3 hours and 45 minutes. Very frustrating but at least I backed it up with my HR10 and it got the entire padded event.


Similar problem with Bulls telecast last night. A 2.5 hr program stopped recording at 44 minutes. Never had one do this before 0 x 120. No padding involved.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just J said:


> *What happened: *Black screen and no audio on all channels except Satellite locals.	(OTA locals also black screen,)
> 
> *What I was doing: *Turned HR20 on (had been off for several hours, and working fine before turning it off). All relevant transponders show signal strength of 93 or better.
> 
> ...


I've had this exact same issue twice in the last few days. Only local channels come in...have to do a reboot to get everything back. Both times this occurred after the box had been in standy for at least several hours.


----------



## NYHeel (Aug 21, 2006)

I tried to pad the Criminal Minds that was on after the Super Bowl last night. I tried to do it at around 5:30 via the to do list. First when I wanted to add 1:30 hours it didn't take but then I tried 1:00 and as usuall it stayed on the please wait screen for ever. None of the buttons worked except power (standby). A simple power off and on and I got the picture back. However, I then gave up and just turned it all off. I came back on after the Super Bowl and noticed that it wasn't recording Criminal Minds at all despite the fact that the Guide showed it with the season Pass record symbol. The history showed cancelled. started recording at that point but I didn't get back any of the old recording.

Regarding the padding issue, the freezing up on the please wait processing screen happens to me every single time I try to pad via the to do list. It seems less like a bug and more like a lack of a feature. It's not that it doesn't work at all for me but that I couldn't even set it up. This has happened with all releases.

Also, I got the black screen bug last night when I turned it on during 24. I don't get satellite locals via Mpeg-4 since I still (it's only been 1.5 months since my order) don't have the 5 LNB dish. I record off of the Mpeg 2 locals in NY. I couln't reboot since I didn't want to lose 24 so I had to watch 24 (I watch it slightly delayed) on my SD DTivo which has never, not once, given me a recording problem (outside of the once every 10 months spontanious reboot during a recording).


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

NYHeel said:


> I tried to pad the Criminal Minds that was on after the Super Bowl last night. I tried to do it at around 5:30 via the to do list. First when I wanted to add 1:30 hours it didn't take but then I tried 1:00 and as usuall it stayed on the please wait screen for ever. None of the buttons worked except power (standby). A simple power off and on and I got the picture back. However, I then gave up and just turned it all off. I came back on after the Super Bowl and noticed that it wasn't recording Criminal Minds at all despite the fact that the Guide showed it with the season Pass record symbol. The history showed cancelled. started recording at that point but I didn't get back any of the old recording.
> 
> Regarding the padding issue, the freezing up on the please wait processing screen happens to me every single time I try to pad via the to do list. It seems less like a bug and more like a lack of a feature. It's not that it doesn't work at all for me but that I couldn't even set it up. This has happened with all releases.


NYHeel, could you add your details to the Padding Issues thread? That will help the D* programmers find the common causes.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## terrapin (Aug 27, 2006)

Pixelation and video drops, lots of audio drops while watching recorded program. Recorded program was ota hd, and was still recording while I was watching from the vod list.


----------



## xerxes (Jan 21, 2007)

This release has been the worst one since oxfa for me. I have had lockups, lost recordings, bad pixelation and audio drops. Last night I was recording 24 and I watched the first 10 mins of it, came back later to play it and I got the gray screen and couldn't play it. I tried doing the keep until I delete trick and a rbr and lo and behold the show was gone from my list. 

I am so tired of this.


----------



## badlydrawnboy (Aug 30, 2006)

After a RBR, my 24 recording is gone, like I expected..
Thank you DTV DVR


----------



## stretch (Dec 8, 2006)

Ronv said:


> Was it just me or was there a lot of audio distortion with "*24*" last night?


It was not just you. I had it too. The first half of "24" was okay. The last half had audio drop out every 30 seconds or so. The closed captioning was also horrible. Very badly garbled.

My set up is:
Mitsubishi DLP (WD-62725)
HDMI and Component (I watched the show on Component)


----------



## UncD2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

Haven't watched my 24 recording yet. I usually back it up on an LG LST-3410A, but forgot last night. Prison Break was OK, so I'm hoping 24 is too.


----------



## TXS (Feb 6, 2007)

badlydrawnboy said:


> After a RBR, my 24 recording is gone, like I expected..
> Thank you DTV DVR


Exact same thing happened to me last night with 24.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Strange thing happened... I decided to do a RBR... and the Welcome screen doesn't show up via HDMI. Never seen this before, but it's a new TV. It DOES show up via composite. Is there something about the Welcome Screen that might make the HDMI not see it's getting a signal?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> Strange thing happened... I decided to do a RBR... and the Welcome screen doesn't show up via HDMI. Never seen this before, but it's a new TV. It DOES show up via composite. Is there something about the Welcome Screen that might make the HDMI not see it's getting a signal?


Some TV's don't like 480i on their HDMI inputs.
Or, your TV's HDMI communication with the HR20 won't kick in until the actuall software starts to start up (the welcome screen is in the boot loader segment)


----------



## JayAtIU (Dec 17, 2006)

I continue to see the HDMI incompatibilities I posted about in another thread (sorry, I can't link to it yet since I don't have enough posts).

I got a new LCD monitor the other day, and hooked up the HR20 to the monitor's DVI input, and got a perfect video signal. So, that bit of troubleshooting means that the HR20 is outputting an appropriate signal, at least for new(er) display devices. At this point, I'm resigned to thinking that the JVC AV34WP TV that I have has some sort of DVI (via HDMI) conversion incompatibility. Does anyone have any suggestions? A JVC firmware update?

Thanks in advance.

JayAtIU


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some TV's don't like 480i on their HDMI inputs.
> Or, your TV's HDMI communication with the HR20 won't kick in until the actuall software starts to start up (the welcome screen is in the boot loader segment)


Okay. I'll try componant (glad the HR20 lets me have more than one output) and just switch to that when doing a software push.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

NYHeel said:


> Regarding the padding issue, the freezing up on the please wait processing screen happens to me every single time I try to pad via the to do list.


I had that happen to me last night for the first time. That's not the usual way I handle padding, but I have done it before with no problem...and after a reboot, was able to go back and add the padding on the show I was attempting to previously. So it can work.


----------



## ChromaTick (Sep 2, 2006)

I have two HR20s and just had my first BSOD this past weekend. Saturday Night Live in HD MPEG4. Tried all the work arounds to no avail. Finally resorted to a red button reboot, at which point the recording disappeared. It showed up in History as recorded, but I never got to watch it and I never deleted it.

Also, One Touch Record seems to be pretty hit and miss for me. If I'm doing it with a show that is currently airing it's worked every time. However, if I go say a day out and hit One Touch Record on a show, about 50% of the time it never gets recorded. Checking history it will say "Partial, show has ended".


----------



## akstone (Dec 27, 2006)

Lost another recording last night with 0x120 (black screen when trying to play, disappeared after doing RBR). Also lost my 30 second jump feature until doing the RBR.

I'm getting REAL tired of losing recordings and having to do RBR's every few days.

There have been dual-tuner High Definition DVRs for years that have been reliable. Why isn't the HR-20 reliable six months after release??????

Hopefully Liberty Media can find a better vendor for DVRs than NDS (Not Dependable Systems).


----------



## Nolzman (Aug 29, 2003)

NYHeel said:


> Regarding the padding issue, the freezing up on the please wait processing screen happens to me every single time I try to pad via the to do list. It seems less like a bug and more like a lack of a feature. It's not that it doesn't work at all for me but that I couldn't even set it up. This has happened with all releases.


This happened to me the other day also. x120 has been my worst release yet.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Well there are a LOT of threads to read through, so I am not sure if this has been posted already but here are some problems I have had as of late with the LATEST CE (12B I believe).


NOT SURE if this is the software, but I noticed a LOT of problems with the Super Bowl. Pixelation, audio drop outs, etc. Now the weather in Miami was less than favorable, so that could be the issue, but I figured I should mention it anyway.
I am seeing pixelation during shows. Not a lot, but seeing it occasionally. Audio drop outs occasionally as well (less frequent than the pixelation though).
I will be watching a show, and when it gets to the end, I normally FF 4x so I can get to the KEEP or DELETE prompt. I normally hit delete and it brings me back to the PLAYLIST menu (full screen). I notice that I can't really do anything with the remote for like a good 5 seconds after that screen is displayed (like the box is using CPU time on other things). This is QUITE annoying.


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

Watching the Weather Channel this afternoon and the screen saver came on twice.


----------



## bigz (Dec 17, 2006)

IS D* ever going to address the networking feature problems - it got worse with 120.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

bigz said:


> IS D* ever going to address the networking feature problems - it got worse with 120.


As a beta test feature, they will address the features, but that may not be their first priority right now.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bmwillett (Jan 24, 2007)

Rewound some during the Superbowl to see something - caught back up using fast forward after seeing what I wanted to see - from then on had audio drop-outs until I changed the channel and then changed it back.

Music playback has the same problem over the network from my computer - once a song starts playing, can't start another song unless you specifically stop the current one. Trying to play a song while one is already playing yields loss of control over the system until the song is done playing - displays message "Unable to access media". Also, seems to lose connection the server saying "Server has logged off" periodically even though I have a direct ethernet cable connection - this removes the "Music and Pictures" menu item from my menu. Testing the connection and waiting a few minutes seems to fix this...


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

xerxes said:


> This release has been the worst one since oxfa for me. I have had lockups, lost recordings, bad pixelation and audio drops. Last night I was recording 24 and I watched the first 10 mins of it, came back later to play it and I got the gray screen and couldn't play it. I tried doing the keep until I delete trick and a rbr and lo and behold the show was gone from my list.
> 
> I am so tired of this.


have you tried force downloading 120 again to see if it helps, I'm starting to wonder if some of the problems are not from corrupted downloads, the problems that are wide spread are probably software issues but when one HR20 has so many more problems than others why couldn't it be as simple as a download issue, one little hiccup in the data stream could cause all kinds of problems. For me troubleshooting was always, start at the beginning and look for the most obvious things first. This may be a little niave but everything can't be bad programming. Maybe this approach has been tried and I haven't read it.

Oh well just a thought.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

rbean said:


> This may be a little niave but everything can't be bad programming.


Yeah, it can 

Now, whether the effects show up on a given machine depends upon any number of variables...which is what the programmers have to figure out.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Since this is definitely and issue I'm posting here even tho my "issue" has been hiding. The very first day after loading 120, I had the BSB (black screen, no video on all channels except D* HD local -- Menu and remote keys function). I had left the tuner set to ESPN HD before going to Standby (off).

Since then, which was Tues, Jan30, I have always left the HR20 tuned to a D* HD local and put on Standby when not viewing. I have had no BSBs during this time.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

I haven't noted any One Touch problems except for one specific circumstance. In the Guide, I often highlight the channel number and press Info to see the listing of all shows for that one channel. From there I will record with One Touch. The norm is that it will work although it takes a VERY long time to implement (with the waiting... message). But several time yesterday and today, pressing the R-record button appeared to do nothing -- but when I moved to another show and back, the R-record icon would show up on the show I wanted to record -- and almost instantaneously! I could then press again and the the repeat recording (Series Link) icon (stuttered-R). I also found that if I selected the show and pressed the R-record button twice quickly, it either showed "waiting..." and completed properly, or it seemed to do nothing until I moved the highlight off and back on again and found the proper stuttered-R -- almost instantaneously. 

So what I'd like to see the best of both of these combined. Oh, BTW, all the recordings (both singles and Series Link) show up in my ToDo list.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

rbean said:


> have you tried force downloading 120 again to see if it helps, I'm starting to wonder if some of the problems are not from corrupted downloads, the problems that are wide spread are probably software issues but when one HR20 has so many more problems than others why couldn't it be as simple as a download issue, one little hiccup in the data stream could cause all kinds of problems. For me troubleshooting was always, start at the beginning and look for the most obvious things first. This may be a little niave but everything can't be bad programming. Maybe this approach has been tried and I haven't read it.
> 
> Oh well just a thought.


I think this is a good point. While yes, it could be bad programming, I would also like to find the unknown issue that causes many problems for the few while none or few for the many.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

richlife said:


> I think this is a good point. While yes, it could be bad programming, I would also like to find the unknown issue that causes many problems for the few while none or few for the many.


I'd like to think that there is a checksum process involved, so that installing a corrupted upgrade just isn't possible.

But who knows...


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

*What happened:* Recording would start to play then stop. Still image, no audio. Remote control was still functional.

*What I was doing:* Merely selected a recording to watch.

*Action Taken:* Pressed Stop, then Play.

*Result:* Normal functioning, was able to watch the recording with no further incident.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

I'd like to try some of the suggestions like downloading 120 again (on it now), but now my HR20 does not respond to any RF remote commands whatsoever. I could usually resolve this by either an RBR and/or HR20 power down. That doesn't even work any more. Any way to force a download with a remote or do I have to wait to the next national release? :nono2: And yes, I have brand new batteries in it this time.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

aguadulce said:


> I'd like to try some of the suggestions like downloading 120 again (on it now), but now my HR20 does not respond to any RF remote commands whatsoever. I could usually resolve this by either an RBR and/or HR20 power down. That doesn't even work any more. Any way to force a download with a remote or do I have to wait to the next national release? :nono2: And yes, I have brand new batteries in it this time.


Try pulling the plug and wait 15 minutes before replugging. Then pick up with the force process -- 02468.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

richlife said:


> Try pulling the plug and wait 15 minutes before replugging. Then pick up with the force process -- 02468.


Tried that - no response from the remote. My actual wait time was around 20 minutes before plugging it back in.

I should mention that the front panel buttons on the HR20 do respond, so I can change channels and show the guide if I want to.


----------



## richadam (Oct 28, 2006)

Had a nasty audio problem with the recording of 24 last night. The audio was 3 or so seconds behind the video. It made the show unwatchable. So we retired to the bedroom to watch on trusty Tivo. No problem. Probably something to do with the HD stream.

Anectotally, it finally struck me consciously the difference between controlling the Tivo box and controlling the HR20. Tivo makes me feel clever. I FF with ease, I resume playback at or very close to the mark where I wish to. It is an empowering experience. The HR20 experience is emotionally stressful. I am unsure if the unit has gotten my key press, it is difficult to stop FF/REW where I wish to stop, the ratio between the 30 sec slip and the 6 sec jump back is too far apart, etc.. Controlling my HR20 makes me feel clumsy, while controlling my Tivo makes me feel clever. 

I am certain that there those who feel differently, but for the D* HR20 Program Manager, there it is.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

richadam said:


> Had a nasty audio problem with the recording of 24 last night. The audio was 3 or so seconds behind the video. It made the show unwatchable. So we retired to the bedroom to watch on trusty Tivo. No problem. Probably something to do with the HD stream.
> 
> Anectotally, it finally struck me consciously the difference between controlling the Tivo box and controlling the HR20. Tivo makes me feel clever. I FF with ease, I resume playback at or very close to the mark where I wish to. It is an empowering experience. The HR20 experience is emotionally stressful. I am unsure if the unit has gotten my key press, it is difficult to stop FF/REW where I wish to stop, the ratio between the 30 sec slip and the 6 sec jump back is too far apart, etc.. Controlling my HR20 makes me feel clumsy, while controlling my Tivo makes me feel clever.
> 
> I am certain that there those who feel differently, but for the D* HR20 Program Manager, there it is.


Nah, you're not alone. Trick play on the HR20 is not (yet) nearly as smooth as on the Tivo units. I find it especially poor on MPEG4 content. Not my biggest issue with the HR20, but an annoyance nevertheless.


----------



## aguadulce (Nov 1, 2006)

aguadulce said:


> Tried that - no response from the remote. My actual wait time was around 20 minutes before plugging it back in.
> 
> I should mention that the front panel buttons on the HR20 do respond, so I can change channels and show the guide if I want to.


Solved the remote issue. Reprogrammed it following the instructions in the the on-line guide for programming an RF remote and all is working fine again. Hope this helps the next user!


----------



## weeble (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought that after 0x120 I had all of my OTA channels. However I am still missing 44-2 WGMB. While I receive it on my H10 and HDTV receiver, it does not show up in the grid on my HR20.

Area Code: 70810
Missing 44-2 WGMB (Digital Channel 45.2 WGMB-DT)


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, did a reset everything, hoping that would help the daily BSOD. Well, for 24 hours or so, everything was fine. I get home from work today, and now, no volume on any of the channels but the channels will change and there is a picture. I had to do a RBR to get the sound back. This is getting to be quite ridiculous.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Watching 24 recorded from mpeg 4 local Fox. Audio was way off. Tried to start/stop recording several times and it didn't fix it. Switched over to my trusty R10 and started watching it. Turned off HR20. After about 5 minutes, turned the HR20 on and started 24 and the audio was fine.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

richadam said:


> Had a nasty audio problem with the recording of 24 last night. The audio was 3 or so seconds behind the video. It made the show unwatchable. So we retired to the bedroom to watch on trusty Tivo. No problem. Probably something to do with the HD stream.


Same for me. I just reported it. I found that turning the unit off and waiting 5 minutes (don't know if that was necessary or not) and turning it on and restarting the recording and the audio was fine.



richadam said:


> Anectotally, it finally struck me consciously the difference between controlling the Tivo box and controlling the HR20. Tivo makes me feel clever. I FF with ease, I resume playback at or very close to the mark where I wish to. It is an empowering experience. The HR20 experience is emotionally stressful. I am unsure if the unit has gotten my key press, it is difficult to stop FF/REW where I wish to stop, the ratio between the 30 sec slip and the 6 sec jump back is too far apart, etc.. Controlling my HR20 makes me feel clumsy, while controlling my Tivo makes me feel clever.
> 
> I am certain that there those who feel differently, but for the D* HR20 Program Manager, there it is.


Yep, totally agree. I've posted about it before, so I won't repeat it here.


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

I am getting tired of this. Directv better fix this problem in the next release.
Symptoms are the same as mentioned many times before. Black screen after standby, Remote guide, MPEG4 work, everything else gets nothing but a black screen. Prior to standby, the HR20 was tuned to HDNET.


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Audio drop outs while playing the show "House" while recording another show. Both shows were MPEG4. The audio drop outs were able to be cleared up by backing up one or two times with 6 second slip. They would come back after 5 mins or so.


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

Listen to this one, a 'semi freeze' - i didnt take action yet cause i wanted to know if there is something that while it's in this state would usefull in troubleshooting.


I had a bunch of RBR last week, no issues since sat when I got the chilpad, anyhow, tonight here is what happened.

I previously set the unit to record on MPEG4's.

8-9 American Idol
9-10 The Unit
9-10 House
10-11 The Unit (another episode)
All these are series links.

When I got home from work and turned on tv around 820pm (while AI was recording) the tuner was blank and i couldnt choose any station, all stations were blank. I knew I was recording cause i saw the yellow light. I went to the LIST and without any problem was able to watch anything in the LIST including AI. Once it was over I was able to watch FOX (the station where AI was) along with CBS (because its now recording the Unit). I was able to watch in full, AI and 9-10 Unit,however I still cant tune to any other stations, its blank and dolby dig is blinking rapidly on my yamaha. Tempature is 112 right now; as i can use the menus. All is good but cant tune any other stations (1 tuner is now free since its recording the unit on CBS).

IS there anything anyone would like me to do to try to recover without pushing the red button????? in attempt to troubleshoot.


----------



## jet75080 (Jan 7, 2007)

at 4:26a on 2/1 my H20R was updated by via national push. 
Since that time, and before tonight 9:00p 2/6 I have not had to do a RBR.
My connections are componet set at 1080i, FO to my Sony surround system.

1. Noticed that when watching from the list a program and after using FF button through commercials, controls work, however the "pinke" has shown, but never had it before.
2. In same mode as #1 and I got to "real time" the sound cuts in and out, as it records, then plays; the buffer is not big enough to do this causing the sound problem.
3.From 8p to 9p today recording two programs, and watching one on delay, making sure not to catch up to "real time". The program ended, option to keep or delete, pressed "Delete" Then pressed List, selected the next program, (it happened to be recording on the same channel" Got the pop-up detail window with the list to play,keep,delete..etc At this point the system TOTALLY locked up. I had to walk 5 feet and re-boot. Time to reboot about 8 minutes... and I hear that this is LINUX based.. oh well..


----------



## treaders (Oct 10, 2006)

I tried to find this issue listed previously but I could not find it. My apologies if it has also been reported. 

I have the latest HR20 national release software installed (0x120) and I just tried to play back an episode of Veronica Mars that was recorded tonight. When I attempted to play back the episode the info bar showed "-1-29" in the bottom left hand corner. I had a black screen and I tried 3 times to get the episode to play, e.g. using FF buttons and 30-second skip, but the episode would not play. I am not sure what the "-1-29" meant.

I then took out the power to the HR20 and went it re-started the episode of Veronica Mars was no longer in My Playlist. I am not sure why this happened.

(I generally prefer to turn off the HR20 and take out the power cord for 30-seconds+ rather than red button re-booting. I probably do this based on my experiences with reset buttons on DSL modems, cable modems etc.. for me, taking the power cable out seems to reset them better).


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

watching mpeg 4 (hou se fox 5)while recording same . Video went black. Istopped recording- ok after that


----------



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

0x120 is now a problem for me also !! 

I've had absolutely no issues untill now.
Recorded Dateline, clicked play....

Upper right live tv box went blank.
Had to do an RBR.

THIS SUCKS !!!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

treaders said:


> I tried to find this issue listed previously but I could not find it. My apologies if it has also been reported.
> 
> I have the latest HR20 national release software installed (0x120) and I just tried to play back an episode of Veronica Mars that was recorded tonight. When I attempted to play back the episode the info bar showed "-1-29" in the bottom left hand corner. I had a black screen and I tried 3 times to get the episode to play, e.g. using FF buttons and 30-second skip, but the episode would not play. I am not sure what the "-1-29" meant.
> 
> ...


That's a known variant of the "unwatchable" bug. Sometimes you'll see 0:00, sometimes a negative time code. Either way, the recording is toast and will be deleted upon reboot, as you found. Many of us are unfortunately quite familiar with this bug.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Earl,

I started having a problem that I believe is attributed to the HR20. I am loosing what I think is my Blue color. It happens intermittently but I can only make it go away by turning off my HR-20. I am running component to the Sony SXRD. Tonight it happened about five times - and temps seem to be running about 125°. 

Should I call Directv?


----------



## Vader14 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've had a few programs start at the 1:00 minute mark instead of starting at 0:00 when playing them for the first time. Heroes, Saturday night live, & How I met your mother all started at the 1:00 minute mark. Had to rewind the program back to 0:00 to start.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Reggie3 said:


> Earl,
> 
> I started having a problem that I believe is attributed to the HR20. I am loosing what I think is my Blue color. It happens intermittently but I can only make it go away by turning off my HR-20. I am running component to the Sony SXRD. Tonight it happened about five times - and temps seem to be running about 125°.
> 
> Should I call Directv?


Couple things you might try: 1)replacing the component cable. not likely--but very easy to try.
2) got another component input? try using it instead.
3) stop watching those "blue" movies...you're wife mightn't like them anyway. 

Some of my older TVs have had problems like this in the past as they got older. while it seemed like it was the STB, it really was the TV and resetting the STB just gave the TV an impulse to reset itself. If you have a dvd player you can plug into the TV input, sometimes you can tell if its the TV or the STB.

Cheers and good luck,
Tom


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

Just got my first BSB and had to do a RBR since the new release.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

terrapin said:


> Pixelation and video drops, lots of audio drops while watching recorded program. Recorded program was ota hd, and was still recording while I was watching from the vod list.


OTA dropouts have been the most serious problem for me..

Acting on an earlier post I saw............ It seems like there is something that bogs down the HR20 after 24-48 Hrs (sometimes longer) of operation causing a more eradic operation.

*Lately here's what I've been doing with great success. *

Daily at bed time when I shut everything down I do a reset receiver. By the next evening the guide has rebuilt to the point that it is not a problem.

Been doing this about a week now and OTA dropouts have been reduced to a very rare blink not a 20 second studder even on Fox.

Probably will continue with this until fixed.

J C


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

I got up this morning to watch Boston Legal (recorded Monday @10 on channel 10-1/ABC Sacramento OTA) and got the "unwatchable" bug. I recorded L&O SVU at the same time (channel 3-1/NBC Sacramento OTA) without any problems. I did a reset and the recording was gone. This is the first time this has happened to me.

X0120
HDMI
Panasonic HD LCD


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

First recording lost EVER and I have had my HR20 since October. I don't like this Version at all. Black screen on Heroes recorded, couldn't FF or RW to fix. Also my search function is useless. Locks up after I enter one letter.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

I continue to see "Canceled" recordings in my history and I don't understand what's going on. Further, they are sometimes inaccurate. Here are some specific examples:

In the list: The Young and the Restless, Yesterday, 11:24p, Canceled
Info: Late Show With David Letterman, Ch 3-1, "This showing is over."

Uh, why don't they match? Bug?

In the list: King Kong, Sun 2/4, 2:50a, Canceled
Info: King Kong, Ch 70, "This showing is over."

In the list: Personal Defense TV, Thu 2/1, 1:30a, Canceled
Info: Personal Defense TV, Ch 606, "This episode was partially recorded because it became unavailable. (13)"... I get lots of these and they're all exactly like this

In the list: American Rifleman, Thu 2/1, 1:00a, Canceled
Info: American Rifleman, Ch 606, "This episode was partially recorded because it became unavailable. (13)"... I get lots of these and they're all exactly like this

In the list: Armed & Famous, Wed 1/31, 7:00p, Canceled
Info: Armed & Famous, Ch 3-1, "This episode was partially recorded because it became unavailable. (13)"... This one made my girlfriend mad. 

In the list: American Idol, Wed 1/24, 7:00p, Canceled
Info: American Idol, Ch 13, "This showing is over."... This one also made my girlfriend mad. 

Also, what's "Not Recorded?" I see several of these with no indication as to why.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

I've just started using the Dolby Digital output, so I'm not sure if that is related to this.

American Idol was recorded last night off my local HD station (MPEG4). The audio lagged a couple seconds behind the video, and was totally obnoxious. It didn't matter whether I used the TV for audio (through HDMI) or my HT Receiver (through optical). This is the first time this has ever happened.

Nothing I did seemed to fix the problem. I tried stopping and restarting, jumping back, rewinding, fast forwarding, changing channels then replaying, etc. All other shows seemed fine. Obviously, my girlfriend was quite unhappy.

Any ideas?

Paul


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

This is a new issue for me and I'm can't remember reading it yet, it happened last nite,
Recording two shows at once, Boston Legal & The Unit
Watching The Unit, push previous channel botton and go to B.L.
then push previous channel to go back to Unit and it takes me to the beginning of the show instead of real time. had to trick play to real time. 
Hit previous channel again and back to BL, previous channel again and back to the beginning of The Unit. 
It did this for the whole hour. 
The one thing didn't look for was where it went to when I went to BL, beginning or real time, I think it was real time but not sure. I will try and duplicate this today when I have time.


----------



## FredMig (Nov 7, 2006)

For the record:

Tried to watch recording of SNL (local HD). Nothing but black screen, trick play would not move. Had to delete. RBR this morning hoping not to lose Lost tonight.


----------



## UncD2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

akstone said:


> I'm getting REAL tired of losing recordings and having to do RBR's every few days.
> 
> There have been dual-tuner High Definition DVRs for years that have been reliable. Why isn't the HR-20 reliable six months after release??????
> 
> Hopefully Liberty Media can find a better vendor for DVRs than NDS (Not Dependable Systems).


At this point the decision-makers at D* should be asking themselves why they didn't contract with Tivo to make the MPEG4 DVR.
It might even have worked out cheaper in the long run, with fewer returned units and lots of free advertising from good reviews and satisfied owners.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

UncD2000 said:


> At this point the decision-makers at D* should be asking themselves why they didn't contract with Tivo to make the MPEG4 DVR.
> It might even have worked out cheaper in the long run, with fewer returned units and lots of free advertising from good reviews and satisfied owners.


Sounds too logical, no? Oops, back to topic.


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

pgfitzgerald said:


> I've just started using the Dolby Digital output, so I'm not sure if that is related to this.
> 
> American Idol was recorded last night off my local HD station (MPEG4). The audio lagged a couple seconds behind the video, and was totally obnoxious. It didn't matter whether I used the TV for audio (through HDMI) or my HT Receiver (through optical). This is the first time this has ever happened.
> 
> ...


No good ideas but I can understand your problem. Here is a thread with other people experiencing the same problem as you.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78293


----------



## robpac (Oct 30, 2006)

First BSB bug last night for me in awhile. Happened with American Idol. Wife not happy with me again. Thanks DTV.

Also, channel banner is slow and inconsistent when changing channels. That is, if i change from one channel to another, the banner sometimes shows the title of the 2nd channel, then reverts to the title of the 1st channel for a second or two, then finally shows the right title of the 2nd channel before showing the picture. This had never happened until this update.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

aguadulce said:


> Tried that - no response from the remote. My actual wait time was around 20 minutes before plugging it back in.
> 
> I should mention that the front panel buttons on the HR20 do respond, so I can change channels and show the guide if I want to.


I had a similar problem yesterday. Remote would not control the HR20, although it would turn on/off my TV, VCR, and DVD player. I changed batteries, reset remote to factory settings with no joy. Resetting remote from RF to IR solved problem, but I had to input my setup codes for all items again. You can make this change working with the front panel controls on the HR20,

I also called DirecTV on this, but their only suggestion besides the battery changeout was replacing the remote. No wait for tech support at 8 pm PT last night, which was a pleasant surprise.

Bill


----------



## Teacherman (Oct 20, 2006)

I have had very few problems with my HR20, but since downloading 0x120 I am seeing a lot of video and audio dropouts on mpeg 4 locals. I also seem to have lost some sensitivity with my OTA tuner, with the previous version I could pull in a CBS station that is about 70 miles away, now I get a 771 looking for signal message.


----------



## danco (Jan 20, 2007)

UncD2000 said:


> At this point the decision-makers at D* should be asking themselves why they didn't contract with Tivo to make the MPEG4 DVR.


Because Rupert said: "use NDS"...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Lets get :backtotop 

Just issues with 0x120.
Tom


----------



## srwiltshire (Sep 30, 2006)

More problems last night. Had 4 unwatchable recordings and two or three shows that when we started playing them they started about 10 minutes into the show (ticker showed that it was starting at the beginning) and then when the ticker showed that you were 20 minutes into the show it was over. All recordings have been OTA.

I haven't had any major problems until this latest release. Now I know what everyone else has been going through for months! :nono2:


----------



## Cartman (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm on 0x120. Automatic upgrade ran on Feb 1 at 2:34 AM. My main issue is the frequency and duration of pixilation problems when watching my local HD OTA channels on a delay - either because of pausing, rewinding or starting a recording from the beginning. When watching live or when I catch up on a recording, everything is usually fine. Rarely do I have a pixilation issue. 

I have occasionally run into unwatchable recordings but the RBR seems to resolve it so future recordings are fine, however the one with the problem is lost during the reboot.


----------



## Cartman (Nov 30, 2006)

Also, channel banner is slow and inconsistent when changing channels. That is, if i change from one channel to another, the banner sometimes shows the title of the 2nd channel, then reverts to the title of the 1st channel for a second or two, then finally shows the right title of the 2nd channel before showing the picture. This had never happened until this update.[/QUOTE]

I'm also having this problem. Didn't think much of it until I read this post.


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

I came home today to find my HR20 recording Pardon The Interruption on ESPN HD; just like it does every day. This time however, I was unable to rewind to the beginning of the show to watch it. The remote does not work completely. Rewind/FF buttons make the power light blink on the HR20, but nothing happens. Menu, list, guide, etc. work but thats it; numbers do not function either.

This is the first bug that I have experienced with 0x120. I have been running it since it was a CE.

ZIP Code: 49505
TV Manufacturer: Sharp
TV Model: LC-62d52u
Input used: hdmi
Audio Receiver Manufacturer: pioneer elite
Audio Receiver Model: 09tx
Input used: optical
Receiver Manufacturer: d*
Receiver Model: HR20
Receiver Software Version: 0x120
Date/Time/Duration of problem: discovered at 5:42pm est 02/07/07
OTA channel(s) where problem is occurring: n/a
MPEG4 channel(s) where problem is occurring: n/a
MPEG2 channel(s) where problem is occurring: n/a
Other issue not listed: see above
Discription of BUG: see above



Mb


----------



## rrwantr (Jul 7, 2004)

This is the first unwatchable recording I've had. It was a SD recording of Days Of Our Lives from 2/5/07. Just showed a black screen. Would look like it was ffwing etc but not picture or sound. During the same timeframe the 30 slip button was not working on other programs. List etc worked as well as other recordings. Did a RBR and the recording disappeared. Functionality of the slip button returned.

This is the first bug that I have experienced with 0x120. 

ZIP Code: 93555
TV Manufacturer: Pioneer
TV ModelDP5070
Input used: hdmi
Receiver Manufacturer: d*
Receiver Model: HR20
Receiver Software Version: 0x120


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

rrwantr said:


> This is the first unwatchable recording I've had. It was a SD recording of Days Of Our Lives from 2/5/07. Just showed a black screen. Would look like it was ffwing etc but not picture or sound. During the same timeframe the 30 slip button was not working on other programs. List etc worked as well as other recordings. Did a RBR and the recording disappeared. Functionality of the slip button returned.
> 
> This is the first bug that I have experienced with 0x120.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

*What happened: *Unplayable recording in progress - black screen, no audio, time bar comes up in response to trick play commands but the point of playback never moves. Live view of same channel not responsive to trick play commands. Concurrent recording on another channel working fine.

*What I was doing: *Recording 1 hr Ch 278 Futurecars, also recording 1 hr Chicago satellite HD LIL NBC 5 Friday Night Lights. After viewing and deleting a previous recording, select Futurecars recording in progress from Playlist and attempt to play.

*Action Taken: *Exit to live TV, where trick play doesn't work. Play other ongoing recording, which starts and moves with no issues. Go back to Futurecars, no change. Delete and use guide to schedule recording of a later showing.

*Result: *Normal functioning.

__________________
Location: 60004
HR20-700 (Original Software 0xBE)
--0x120
--UPS
AT9 Dish
--BBC's Installed
Component Video to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma
--720p, Native Off
Optical Digital to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver
--Dolby Digital On
S-Video to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder
Jensen TV920 Amplified Indoor Antenna


----------



## jmunick1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Tonight around 8:40PM I was recording Friday Night Lights. The amber light showing the HR20 was recording started flashing red and did it for about a minute. I've read some notes saying this is a bug but I was under the impression it had resolved.


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

Update...

After the recording finished, functioning went back to normal. I had recorded a show one hour prior with no issues, but this one is unwatchable (even with skips/ffs/etc.).

Wierd.


Mb


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

This evening I turned my TV and DVR on and had no video just audio for a local station. I first unplugged the TV for a minute and then turned it back on. I then had a picture. I could not watch any recordings. RBR. All was fine after that including watching recordings. 

I have to say this release has been the worst for me. I've only had the DVR for 2.5 months and up until now it has been some small stuff. I think I have RBR at least 4 times since I've been on 120 in the last week. The previous version I only used RBR maybe twice.


----------



## PSkelly (Feb 8, 2007)

I have one channel - 45 WBFF Baltimore MD - where the audio gets an odd girgle sound (like a digital breakup). This effects the audio only and will happen every few minutes. I have not noticed this on any other local or other channels. This sound is present over an HDMI connection to my Hitachi Plasma TV and also is present with the digital audio to my Sony digital receiver.
I have not seen this reported by anyone else and it was happening before the upgrade to 0x120.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

mjbehren said:


> I came home today to find my HR20 recording Pardon The Interruption on ESPN HD; just like it does every day. This time however, I was unable to rewind to the beginning of the show to watch it. The remote does not work completely. Rewind/FF buttons make the power light blink on the HR20, but nothing happens. Menu, list, guide, etc. work but thats it; numbers do not function either.
> 
> Mb


Had a similar issue this evening. Channel was on 295, PBS Sprout. My wife tried to rewind one of the cartoons so our son can watch it again. Rewind wouldn't work, neither would pause. I was out picking up dinner for us so I dealt with it when I came back. Numbers worked for me so I changed the channel and had full control; Rew, FF & Pause.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

For the last two days every show that I recorded on 0x120 had the BSB. The shows not recorded included two different "the Unit" and "Boston Legal". All of the recorded shows were SD shows.

The interesting new twist is that I did a RBR without deleting the shows. All of the BSB shows are now watchable.

I suggest that anyone noticing the BSB try to RBR before deleting the shows. Report the results here.


----------



## FredMig (Nov 7, 2006)

FredMig said:


> For the record:
> 
> Tried to watch recording of SNL (local HD). Nothing but black screen, trick play would not move. Had to delete. RBR this morning hoping not to lose Lost tonight.


Lost "Lost"!

When I scheduled "Lost" to record, I was prompted to cancel one of two recordings that were scheduled. I canceled "Inside the NFL" and thought I was good to go. Apparantly I had THREE series link items already conflicting prior to adding "Lost", therefore "Lost" still didn't record. The HR20 gave me no indication that I needed to cancel two recordings.

Not sure if this is a bug or a programming oversight.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

Two nights in a row, I have had recording problems on the HR20 and, up until these two evenings, have had NO lost recordings in several months. 

Last night I had the recorder set to record A.I. from KTTV-DT (11.1) at 9 PM and also "Lost" on MPEG 2 channel 87. Fifteen minutes into A.I, I started watching the program, paused it and it would not play again. Picture froze and pixelated. Time bar at the bottom of the screen seemed to indicate that I was at the end of a recording of the prior hour! Strange. Exited to live T.V. and set it to record again, and the same issue happened again. Deleted the recording and watched the program live. Thankfully "Lost" recorded just fine on the other tuner for both the 9 PM and 10 PM programs. 

The previous evening I attempted to play back a recording of "24" (MPEG 2) and was met with a black screen......had to delete it. I live in the L.A. area.


----------



## joe4488 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not sure if a user error or not but I can not get the "list sort" to stay in alphabetical after turning off for the night. Always comes back to "date recorded" when powering on the next day. Any help on this?


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

joe4488 said:


> I'm not sure if a user error or not but I can not get the "list sort" to stay in alphabetical after turning off for the night. Always comes back to "date recorded" when powering on the next day. Any help on this?


It's been that way since day 1. I'm hoping that this gets onto the enhancement list someday.

lj


----------



## joe4488 (Feb 2, 2007)

How hard could this be to fix? Seams like a pretty easy programming deal. Like you said, maybe someday.


----------



## jeffroe996 (Feb 5, 2007)

CliffV said:


> For the last two days every show that I recorded on 0x120 had the BSB. The shows not recorded included two different "the Unit" and "Boston Legal". All of the recorded shows were SD shows.
> 
> The interesting new twist is that I did a RBR without deleting the shows. All of the BSB shows are now watchable.
> 
> I suggest that anyone noticing the BSB try to RBR before deleting the shows. Report the results here.


I got my first unwatchable (BSB?) recording since reformatting the HR20 on Sunday 2/2/2007. The recording was "Crash Science" on NGC. The trick play buttons were excepted, but didn't move the progress bar at all. The progress bar showed normal timecodes including the 5 minute pad at the end.

I left the unplayable recording in My Playlist and restarted the HR20. After the restart the recording was gone from My Playlist.


----------



## bootylactin (Aug 27, 2006)

I was one of the lucky ones who hadn't had any "major" issues up until this week...

Tuesday night we sat down to watch Monday's Heroes while American Idol recorded in the background. We went to watch Idol, and it wouldn't play. Trick Play (which I have used in the past when this has happened) wouldn't budge the play indicator. I finally did a RBR and the recording disappeared altogether.

Now tonight, from 7-8 we were recording Survivor, Earl and Office. The TV was tuned to Survivor. About 15 minutes in, I attempted to rewind it. Once again, none of the Trick Play features would work (though the blue power light would blink any time I clicked a button). I commented to my wife that I wondered if this recording wouldn't work either. Sure enough after it was done we tried to play it back and the same thing happened. Black screen, and no response to any button pushes.

I now join the nameless rabble of HR20 victims. :nono2:

Calling DirecTV is pointless right? They aren't going to be able to help, are they?


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

I finally got a dropped recording that I'm sure was dropped. 75 TNTH Lakers v. Pistons tonight, shows up in To Do list, but did not record (yellow light off). "Info" screen shows it should have been recording. I had to choose "stop and keep", then press Record again to record from 1:38 in. 

Two concurrent recordings (40 KTXL King of the Hill) did record successfully.


----------



## scottrof (Nov 13, 2006)

Many unsuccessful recordings last night.

San Fran local HD ABC

Knight of prosparity didn't record, history shows parital, but nothing in the Play list.

Two episodes of lost. Reported as recorded but unable to watch. One of the episodes shows -:59 on the timeline and trickplays don't work. The second episode shows :00 on the timeline.

I the past i've used the trick of marking as 'save until I delete' and that has made it so I could watch them but that did not work in this instance.

Hoping there's a new version out tonight.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

I've just noticed on the last few recordings that when you select play, the audio and video starts then the screen goes black for a second while the audio is still present then the video comes back. The rest of the recording plays okay.

Anyone else seen this issue?


----------



## beersnob (Feb 3, 2007)

Was watching Grey's Anatomy on Phoenix affiliate (not OTA) and first noticed many red dots. Then pixalation...then popping noises and finally it switched to anither channel. Then, back to Grey's. During the rest of the show I had multiple occassions of poping and pixelation. All this happened while watching a recorded show.

I did not have any issues until recent software upgrade (?). Also, didn't Grey's Anatomy have a 3/2/1 audio feed? Last 2 weeks are 2/0.

Jeff


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Watching Lost (from mpeg4 HD ABC). When FFing through a commercial break, the screen froze on one frame of the commercial but it was still FFing so that when I stopped the FFing, it was already in the show, but I never saw the show start.


----------



## MOPWS (Oct 23, 2006)

PSkelly said:


> I have one channel - 45 WBFF Baltimore MD - where the audio gets an odd girgle sound (like a digital breakup). This effects the audio only and will happen every few minutes. I have not noticed this on any other local or other channels. This sound is present over an HDMI connection to my Hitachi Plasma TV and also is present with the digital audio to my Sony digital receiver.
> I have not seen this reported by anyone else and it was happening before the upgrade to 0x120.


I get the same problem. Last night I had it on the CBS channel. I had no problems with the OTA channels. Didn't have this problem with pre 120. 120 has really screwed me up. Recordings with DTV Locals are unwathable due to the audio and video breakups.


----------



## Tmax88 (Oct 2, 2006)

Awful night of "recording" last night. My Name IS Earl, The Office, Grey's Anatomy and CSI did not record. I guess my unit took the night off last night.


----------



## phillipm (Sep 5, 2006)

With release 0x120 getting more black screens on playback from list than any previous release. Happens with both HR-20's. New CSI-Miami got black screen - did reset - got to access show - then it DISAPPEARED - history says is was deleted. I am starting to lose confidence with Directv and I have been with them since 1999. CSI-Miami now set to record on my Verizon FIOS DVR. It's time for Directv to clean up its act.


----------



## davidi (Dec 3, 2006)

Since 120
1. It has happend 2 times now - I had to reboot after pressing play on "Jay Leno" and the box hung.
2. The box goes into screen saver durring play back.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

My wife turned on dvr for my son to watch Curios George that we had already recorded. She went to list and clicked on the program to play and the screen went blanked. She tried to turn off tv and dvr but dvr stayed on and normally I usually have blank screen but this time is was white fuzzies( like trying to use an analog tuner with no channel info broadcasting) I am hooked up with hdmi. 
I did a reboot and all was working, we missed the lost and american idol.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just wanted to pass this on to those frustrated with their HR20's since 0120 firmware was released...

Having reviewed the last 100 or so posts in this thread - as an FYI - there have been several interim beta releases that have been tested, and I suspect that when the next national reelase comes out, a significant number of the "issues" reported from 120 will be resolved.

*Very good progress is being made*. Cautious optimism - once one of the most recent beta versions is tested a bit more and feedback confirmed as solid, it may become the next national release that is automatically sent out *some time in the near future*, so that everyone can enjoy their DVR's with many less hiccups. As usual, a formal announcment will come out when that time comes.

I mainly wanted to let folks know things are looking up.


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

Tmax88 said:


> Awful night of "recording" last night. My Name IS Earl, The Office, Grey's Anatomy and CSI did not record. I guess my unit took the night off last night.


FWIW (which is very little) I recorded all the above (except Grey's) last night with no misses. What a drag for you, though.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Checked To Do List and ER (NBC mpeg4 HD) was still there and listed as yesterday. Checking the info for it, it says, "This episode All first run episodes are set to record." Which makes no sense. 

Does not show up in my playlist. 

Recorded fine on my R10.

I thought this release was pretty good except now I've had 4 major issues with it.


----------



## hartwise (Jan 17, 2007)

Had my first problem with 120 today. Last night I recorded Earl, Office, Grey's Anatomy, ER and Survivor with no problems. Checked all of them and watched Earl and Survivor (deleted both after watching). My HR-20 was put in standby (turned off) overnight. 

Today when I turned it on I had the Black Screen problem and could only view my local MPEG 4 channels. All other channels I tried were black. I tried the RBR and nothing happened. Then unplugged for 20 seconds and plugged back in, still nothing but the blue power button came on for a few seconds. I then unplugged for 15 minutes and the blue power button came on and went off again. I was getting ready to call DirecTv when the circle of blue lights came on and the unit started going through the setup process. All is working fine now and I did not lose any recordings.

This is the first problem I've had with a refurbished unit that replaced the first, new unit I had which had a bad optical output. I've read where others are leaving the HR-20s on all the time and are having fewer reboots. Is there a consensus that this is the best way to utilize the HR-20? If so I'll try that from now on.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

Just want to add that this is the first download that made things worse for me. Recorded my first total hour of black last night. Previously, got Zero length recordings... progress means it now will search diligently through a blank show looking for content! 
I have a question I haven't spotted in this HR20 thread... anyone see a "searching for authorized content" message. A recent attempt to record an NBA game on the HD RSN (96 here in south FL) got about 5 minutes of the broadcast, then black background with that message.
Ideas?


----------



## gregchak (Jan 8, 2007)

First RBR I've ever had to do. Went to watch ER recorded yesterday. Clicked on 'Play' and the small window stopped showing live TV and went black, then the box froze. The screen stayed on the show info screen. I've had my receiver for about a month and a half now. First RBR. As I waited for the forever it seems it takes this box to reboot, I kept getting more and more pissed thinking that this show and others would be screwed up. The only other problem I have had with this receiver was IKD and every show I recored on a Thursday night; 11b. Luckily when it reboot ER played fine.


----------



## xerxes (Jan 21, 2007)

There are a some issues that I am sure have been discussed before but I think are quite important and should be fixed, they were present in 0x120, and still in 0x12A

1) Series Link severe flaws

In the Prioritizer, when a show is listed as "No Episodes", it doesn't let you view the episodes as it did in the Season Pass in Tivo. This makes it hard to confirm why something isn't recording. 
Series Links sporadically stop scheduling, I check the prioritizer and it says "No Episodes", I can do a search for the same show and sure enough there is an episode there on the same channel with no conflicts. The SL will be setup as "Both" but does not pick up the episode. I have to rebuild the SL and then it works. This happened most recently with ER.


If I select a show for a Series Link and it has conflicts on both Tuners and I choose not to cancel the conflicting shows but continue to build the SL it does not schedule ANY recordings, the Series Link is set to "Both" and I am able to clearly locate subsequent showing on the same channel that do not have conflicts. For example, I did this today with a show that had conflicts, the SL then showed no episodes in the Prioritizer, I went back in and cancelled the series link, selected the same episode coming on a few days later on the same channel, created a new SL and this time it showed 1 episode in the prioritizer.

2) Less critical search flaws

Searches require the word "THE" in front of a shows name like "The king of queens" instead of just being able to search for "king of queens".

Shows like America's funniest home videos require the apostrophe but there is no way to put in an apostrophe.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Had a nostalgic bout with the good old BSOD today, as a recording of Poker after Dark (MPEG2/NYC) on NBC produced a frozen time bar across the bottom, stuck at 0:00, and no amount of trick play button pushing or other workarounds worked it loose. Finally, RBR'd, and when the reboot completed, show had disappeared from My List.

Last time I had one of these was in October. So despite all the "fixes," they haven't solved that one, at least not on my HR20. In fact, Chase Carey's comments aside the other day, they have not fixed the entire broken population of HR20s via software updates. I thought this bug was exterminated 5 months ago. Wrong.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just wanted to pass this on to those frustrated with their HR20's since 0120 firmware was released...
> 
> Having reviewed the last 100 or so posts in this thread - as an FYI - there have been several interim beta releases that have been tested, and I suspect that when the next national reelase comes out, a significant number of the "issues" reported from 120 will be resolved.
> 
> ...


You have to be kidding, right? Back to topic.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tstarn said:


> You have to be kidding, right? Back to topic.


No. Must everything positive be met with your negative. I already know the answer, don't bother.  The topic *is* 0120.

...and yes, there is good progress being made, whether the naysayers like it or not. The most recent CE build is a quantum leap from 0120.  We should know soon if it or the next one goes National to replace 0120.


----------



## chutta (Sep 20, 2006)

My HR20 with the forced 0x120 download strangely starts playing newly recorded programs ~1 minute into the program. The first minute is still recorded and I am able to rewind to start the program from the beginning. This seems to happen with nearly every scheduled recording.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

I musta jinxed myself... after the last post my receiver refused to accept commands from the remote. This box knows I posted a critical comment and it is punishing me!
Tried all sorts of reboots and three other remotes. Finally called D* and they're sending me a new box! Now, of course, the awaited download will come and fix it! I can only hope.

Update: Tried the change to RF and it worked... however change back to IR didn't work. I'll live with the RF until new box comes. Thanks to your forum and search function!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just wanted to pass this on to those frustrated with their HR20's since 0120 firmware was released...
> 
> Having reviewed the last 100 or so posts in this thread - as an FYI - there have been several interim beta releases that have been tested, and I suspect that when the next national reelase comes out, a significant number of the "issues" reported from 120 will be resolved.
> 
> ...


Humm, I thought the purpose of the CE forum was to keep chatter such as this out of the normal forum. :shrug:


----------



## Marcus S (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't know the answer to your question, but as an employee / engineer at a Fortune 500 we are beng asked to contribute positive feedback on forums / products we create / support when we feel that the next gen release has been taken home, tucked under our bed, throughly beaten under beta and ready for prime time. Hefty bonus incentives for engineers that get it fixed.

Allot of our outsourcing is being brought back home. Two years ago our company laid off 50% of the work force and outsourced. We went in with 4000 defects and when the QA numbers where finally reviewed, we came out with 4000 new defects but granted, 4000 defects where repaired and 4000 new defects where introduced.

I guess we will have to wait and see with D*.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

0x12a is now the national release.
So this thread is closed and unstuck


----------

